# Sense of Entitlement and Tipping



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

How is it that some drivers have this sense of power or entitlement? They act like we are doing the Riders this huge favor by blessing them with our presence. That they should bow down to us. This is a concept I don’t understand.

I hate to break it to everyone we are in the service industry, whether you like it or not we are here to provide a service. Regardless if we disagree with the rates, regardless if the company allows tipping or not, it is not the Riders fault Uber is a very inexpensive service. Don’t we all take advantage of anything that has low prices??

I get tips frequently; on average over my Friday and Saturday night shifts I get about $2 a trip. Do I hate that there is not an option on the App? Yes I am but instead of complaining about it I do something. I have read hundreds of posts and do you know who complains the most about the lack of tipping option on the App? The same damn drivers that make fun of others for opening doors, providing water, chargers, mints and gum. They damn Partners like me for offering amenities. Do you think by simply offering a tip option on an App that the riders are just going to miraculously just start tipping drivers for the hell of it? You get out what you put in; you can argument against that all you want.

Thanks,
UberLou


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

It's that Uber muddied the waters. If people weren't led to believe that the tip is some how included Id guess 50-75% of people would tip. 

So I think it's mostly misplaced anger here. But even if Uber clarified that tips are not included, drivers would still complain about tips. Just like all tipped service workers do, all the time.


----------



## Ub1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Right on, _*UberLou*_! I wish these forums were tilting to the positive side, like how to help another fellow uberer to become a better service provider. Instead, it is mostly how to break all the rules and get away with it. Is Uber a perfect system? of course not. Do they care about their drivers? I believe they think they do but there is much room for improvement. I decided to drive for Uber for two reasons: flexible time and an opportunity to serve the community. This may sound like a cliche but it isn't I have been a service provider all my 50 some years of life and Uber is just one way to be of service, it makes me feel useful. As for the money, the more experience I get the more money I get, not because I break the rules but because I learn to become more efficient on the way I uber around.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberLou said:


> How is it that some drivers have this sense of power or entitlement? They act like we are doing the Riders this huge favor by blessing them with our presents. That they should bow down to us. This is a concept I don't understand.
> 
> I hate to break it to everyone we are in the service industry, whether you like it or not we are here to provide a service. Regardless if we disagree with the rates, regardless if the company allows tipping or not, it is not the Riders fault Uber is a very inexpensive service. Don't we all take advantage of anything that has low prices??
> 
> ...


You are correct

But!!!
This is uber world

I sense plenty of excuses comming


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Backdash said:


> It's that Uber muddied the waters. If people weren't led to believe that the tip is some how included Id guess 50-75% of people would tip.
> 
> So I think it's mostly misplaced anger here. But even if Uber clarified that tips are not included, drivers would still complain about tips. Just like all tipped service workers do, all the time.


 No matter how you spin it you have to work for your tips, they will not just come. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ub1 said:


> Right on, _*UberLou*_! I wish these forums were tilting to the positive side, like how to help another fellow uberer to become a better service provider. Instead, it is mostly how to break all the rules and get away with it. Is Uber a perfect system? of course not. Do they care about their drivers? I believe they think they do but there is much room for improvement. I decided to drive for Uber for two reasons: flexible time and an opportunity to serve the community. This may sound like a cliche but it isn't I have been a service provider all my 50 some years of life and Uber is just one way to be of service, it makes me feel useful. As for the money, the more experience I get the more money I get, not because I break the rules but because I learn to become more efficient on the way I uber around.


There are all sorts of folks on here and all sorts of reasons for driving as well as expectations we may or may not have had upon entering this endeavor or things that have changed. I vascilate between positive and negative. I am like you in one sense, I actually enjoy serving people. I like getting them quickly, picking them right up at the door, picking a great route and getting them there quickly and efficiently, smooth turns etc... and providing them with a happy experience because I enjoy that too. The flip side is that I think Uber is scum. It is absolutely unconscionable that there is any place in the United States where they think it's ok for an X driver to get $2.40 for a minimum trip, it's just wrong. Oh wait, I'm wrong. If you are a new driver in San Diego, F you. We are only going to give you something like 70% of your first 30 rides instead of 80%. Then I can go on and on with a litany of things such as ratings, tips, rates, contractor status, surge fares, .... that all work to alienate the driver from the pax and Uber.

So there are some issues with honesty and integrity from Uber, drivers have been lied to or mislead in the past and continue to be. New drivers are signed up with those make $1000 a week crap when make means money in hand before expenses.

But the bottom line has to come down to a personal ability to make it work or not work for you. I am continually changing my strategy and what works for me is to allow my net to drop drastically and my effort to decrease dramatically. In other words, I'm not trying that hard and just taking whatever scraps fall in my lap. I'm only doing a ride or two a day, enjoy talking to the pax and then pull a late night on Sat. so that I clear a few hundred. For those that are working X in some markets, you have to kill yourself to clear $10 or more an hour. I can see the viewpoint from either side and I understand that no matter how good it is, people will always whine but for some the complaint is well justified.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> There are all sorts of folks on here and all sorts of reasons for driving as well as expectations we may or may not have had upon entering this endeavor or things that have changed. I vascilate between positive and negative. I am like you in one sense, I actually enjoy serving people. I like getting them quickly, picking them right up at the door, picking a great route and getting them there quickly and efficiently, smooth turns etc... and providing them with a happy experience because I enjoy that too. The flip side is that I think Uber is scum. It is absolutely unconscionable that there is any place in the United States where they think it's ok for an X driver to get $2.40 for a minimum trip, it's just wrong. Oh wait, I'm wrong. If you are a new driver in San Diego, F you. We are only going to give you something like 70% of your first 30 rides instead of 80%. Then I can go on and on with a litany of things such as ratings, tips, rates, contractor status, surge fares, .... that all work to alienate the driver from the pax and Uber.
> 
> So there are some issues with honesty and integrity from Uber, drivers have been lied to or mislead in the past and continue to be. New drivers are signed up with those make $1000 a week crap when make means money in hand before expenses.
> 
> But the bottom line has to come down to a personal ability to make it work or not work for you. I am continually changing my strategy and what works for me is to allow my net to drop drastically and my effort to decrease dramatically. In other words, I'm not trying that hard and just taking whatever scraps fall in my lap. I'm only doing a ride or two a day, enjoy talking to the pax and then pull a late night on Sat. so that I clear a few hundred. For those that are working X in some markets, you have to kill yourself to clear $10 or more an hour. I can see the viewpoint from either side and I understand that no matter how good it is, people will always whine but for some the complaint is well justified.


DD,

I respect and agree with everything you said. We agree Uber can be scum but we work around what we are given to be successful in our own riche. I respect anyone that works hard and does the right thing and doesn't use the company as an excuse for that downfalls and/or shortcomings.

Thnaks,
UberLou


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> There are all sorts of folks on here and all sorts of reasons for driving as well as expectations we may or may not have had upon entering this endeavor or things that have changed. I vascilate between positive and negative. I am like you in one sense, I actually enjoy serving people. I like getting them quickly, picking them right up at the door, picking a great route and getting them there quickly and efficiently, smooth turns etc... and providing them with a happy experience because I enjoy that too. The flip side is that I think Uber is scum. It is absolutely unconscionable that there is any place in the United States where they think it's ok for an X driver to get $2.40 for a minimum trip, it's just wrong. Oh wait, I'm wrong. If you are a new driver in San Diego, F you. We are only going to give you something like 70% of your first 30 rides instead of 80%. Then I can go on and on with a litany of things such as ratings, tips, rates, contractor status, surge fares, .... that all work to alienate the driver from the pax and Uber.
> 
> So there are some issues with honesty and integrity from Uber, drivers have been lied to or mislead in the past and continue to be. New drivers are signed up with those make $1000 a week crap when make means money in hand before expenses.
> 
> But the bottom line has to come down to a personal ability to make it work or not work for you. I am continually changing my strategy and what works for me is to allow my net to drop drastically and my effort to decrease dramatically. In other words, I'm not trying that hard and just taking whatever scraps fall in my lap. I'm only doing a ride or two a day, enjoy talking to the pax and then pull a late night on Sat. so that I clear a few hundred. For those that are working X in some markets, you have to kill yourself to clear $10 or more an hour. I can see the viewpoint from either side and I understand that no matter how good it is, people will always whine but for some the complaint is well justified.


AMEN
The ONLY difference between a Sales-Man and a Con-Man is Intent. Not everyone was sold an honest bill of Uber goods. (Different markets and platforms etc)


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberLou said:


> DD,
> 
> I respect and agree with everything you said. We agree Uber can be scum but we work around what we are given to be successful in our own riche. I respect anyone that works hard and does the right thing and doesn't use the company as an excuse for that downfalls and/or shortcomings.
> 
> ...


I think you and I are saying the same thing. You do the best you can with what you have. Sometimes life hands you a shit sandwich and you just have to put a little more ketchup on it and swallow. I would just prefer that Uber was a little more honest about their dealings with the world so when I'm cheated out of a referral or lied to about a bonus, ... I tend to get a little pissy with them.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

theres only so much I can tolerate and im a people person. I had some **** ask me if I could give her a discount on a ride memorial day weekend (of course from the south). while what I wanted to say was really shitty, I muttered "that would be fraud, since it would require a dead military member to get the discount, if any"

its like my market gets a taste worldwide of uber pax memorial day weekend. so after her I said F it not driving this weekend until these out of towners leave.


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

Ub1 said:


> Do they care about their drivers? I believe they think they do


You would be wrong, Travis openly blames the higher cost of riding on having a human driver, hence Uber buying extremely large facility and poaching top engineers to develop their own driverless technology.

Also it has been quoted that they decrease rates "because we can"

And don't forget, Uber would provide no insurance coverage if they could-any insurance they provide in most cities is the compromising result with local governments to continue operations.

Uber does not give a **** about you at all.

Read Atlas Shrugged for a better insight to Travis' outlook on life. Drivers are not people yo, drivers are just disposable labor. As for the rest of this feel good thread-if it makes you happy doing what you do, amenities and all that, then keep on keeping on...I'll be happy to have a bottle of water or two (because I'll have a friend with me and he will be drunk with a half smoked cigarette behind his ear that may or may not fall into your backseat stinking up the joint), some gum/mints on my $4 (of which you get 2.40) no tip, 4 star rated (although I got 5 star service) ride.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Lyft4uDC said:


> theres only so much I can tolerate and im a people person. I had some **** ask me if I could give her a discount on


Comedy!


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

UberLou said:


> No matter how you spin it you have to work for your tips, they will not just come. Wouldn't you agree?


Agreed... And thats a big motivator for most to deliver better service.


----------



## ubervictim (Feb 2, 2015)

Uber lies to and abuses it's drivers. If you give great service despite this treatment you are telling them its OK to behave this way. If you live in a market where you can make enough to provide gum and water good for you. I hope your own satisfaction justifies that because uber sure doesn't care. Most of our rates have been dropped off a cliff to the point where we dont even make minimum wage. So yes you train the riders to expect excellent service for half what a taxi costs. You can't understand why that bothers people?


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

ubervictim said:


> half what a taxi costs.


I'd be over joyed if I got half of what a taxi got.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Selcric said:


> You would be wrong, Travis openly blames the higher cost of riding on having a human driver, hence Uber buying extremely large facility and poaching top engineers to develop their own driverless technology.
> 
> Also it has been quoted that they decrease rates "because we can"
> 
> ...


Very good. You have to look at the top and not some CSR or feel good email from Uber with a "Uber on!"at the end.

Your last point is only clear to those who understand the Ayn Rand philosophy and good ol Travis lives it. His twitter avator used to have Rands book Fountainhead on it.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

ubervictim said:


> Uber lies to and abuses it's drivers. If you give great service despite this treatment you are telling them its OK to behave this way. If you live in a market where you can make enough to provide gum and water good for you. I hope your own satisfaction justifies that because uber sure doesn't care. Most of our rates have been dropped off a cliff to the point where we dont even make minimum wage. So yes you train the riders to expect excellent service for half what a taxi costs. You can't understand why that bothers people?


I completely and utterly disagree with your first statement; I think that is a far reach. If I can make a decent living doing this despite all that Uber has done I am sure everyone else can and I know plenty of Partners that do. I mean no disrespect to you but what you are saying is just a cop out. You have control over what you can do and if it is that bad you have free will to stop doing it.

Uber provides the tools; everything else is up to me as the Partner. I do what I need to make money, if I am failing I don't point a finger at someone else, I ask myself what else could I be doing? If I have done that and I still don't succeed I make the decision to move on.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

If you feel that driving people from point A to point B for sub-poverty wages is not deserving then you know nothing about tipping as a whole. No it is not the pax's fault that we can not set our own prices. It is not their fault that Uber has misled them in to believing that the tip is included. However when you save 67% on a service a tip should be automatic!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I completely and utterly disagree with your first statement; I think that is a far reach. If I can make a decent living doing this despite all that Uber has done I am sure everyone else can and I know plenty of Partners that do. I mean no disrespect to you but what you are saying is just a cop out. You have control over what you can do and if it is that bad you have free will to stop doing it.
> 
> Uber provides the tools; everything else is up to me as the Partner. I do what I need to make money, if I am failing I don't point a finger at someone else, I ask myself what else could I be doing? If I have done that and I still don't succeed I make the decision to move on.


Anyone who is trying to make a living out of this is doing it wrong.


----------



## Ub1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Tipping as a "culture" should fade away. The sooner we get used to it the better.
Here's an interesting article about it:
*9 Reasons We Should Abolish Tipping, Once And For All*
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/17/abolish-tipping_n_5991796.html


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

pengduck said:


> If you feel that driving people from point A to point B for sub-poverty wages is not deserving then you know nothing about tipping as a whole. No it is not the pax's fault that we can not set our own prices. It is not their fault that Uber has misled them in to believing that the tip is included. However when you save 67% on a service a tip should be automatic!


Your point makes no sense since at no point did I state we do not deserve tips. My point is since Uber does not support Tipping you make your own luck and do everything in your own power to earn that tip. I like tips, I get tips but for things I do myself to earn that tip.

You assume that since you are making as you said "Sub-Poverty Wages" that everyone on this platform is too. I sure as hek am making good money for a Part-time job. I am putting in the time and effort to make as much as possible with as little effort as possible.

You act as if you are forced to Partner with Uber, this is what kills me about a lot of the complaints I read on here. If someone is abusing me as much as everyone says Uber abuses them I would be long gone by now.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Simon said:


> Anyone who is trying to make a living out of this is doing it wrong.


Wow, that's deep...........


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Wow, that's deep...........


I'm agreeing with you on every point except the part where you assume this gig could be a full time job for anyone.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I guess I did put in "make a living", I only do this part-time Friday and Saturday night and if there is a Holiday or big event. Thanks Simon.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I guess I did put in "make a living", I only do this part-time Friday and Saturday night and if there is a Holiday or big event. Thanks Simon.


That's exactly what I do. For example I went to my family's house in Darien and ubered ... I did not miss anything, I still bbqed I still went to the Aquarium , we still went to Norton Bay, I still made $314 (not counting operational cost) but after Uber take.

Trying to make a living on this is impossible ... the profit (if any) is not there doing this full time, taking in account Health Insurance, taxes, medicare, social security, and operational cost. Which a full time real job would absorb Allowing this to be a perfect part time job.

The guys *****ing and whining are usually the ones who are trying to make this a career. Here is a tip: it's not a career.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Simon said:


> That's exactly what I do. For example I went to my family's house in Darien and ubered ... I did not miss anything, I still bbqed I still went to the Aquarium , we still went to Norton Bay, I still made $314 (not counting operational cost) but after Uber take.
> 
> Trying to make a living on this is impossible ... the profit (if any) is not there doing this full time, taking in account Health Insurance, taxes, medicare, social security, and operational cost. Which a full time real job would absorb Allowing this to be a perfect part time job.
> 
> The guys *****ing and whining are usually the ones who are trying to make this a career. Here is a tip: it's not a career.


in that case Uber shouldn't market it as if it can be one and then wonder why people are pissed off when it turns out its not


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> in that case Uber shouldn't market it as if it can be one and then wonder why people are pissed off when it turns out its not


Anyone with any sense can see its not. If not the lesson learned.


----------



## Jackie murphy (Dec 10, 2014)

Pay us a decent wage no need to tip decent wage meaning decent fare but to be 1/2 of a taxi fare @ least then to get no tip is an insult .How could any 1/2 a brain person really think we get a tip .Ever wonder how nobody ever asks what amount of the Fare is the Tip ? They ask me how much I make ? I tell them always very little . Would you ask a bartender or Waitress or a barber how much they make ? Yet everybody wants to know how much I make . Cause Uber spread all this bull shit 90 k no wonder people dodnt tip .When I educate people a little how many 6.00 to 11 rides you would have to do even then they dodnt Tip I have given up .I tried quitting before but I think making this whole Uber the center of my Day has me realizing how much my life sucks haven't Uberd in 2 weeks .I think I'll never do it again in fact I Quit **** Uber **** Pax


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

UberLou said:


> How is it that some drivers have this sense of power or entitlement? They act like we are doing the Riders this huge favor by blessing them with our *presents*. That they should bow down to us. This is a concept I don't understand.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

UberLou said:


> How is it that some drivers have this sense of power or entitlement? They act like we are doing the Riders this huge favor by blessing them with our presents. That they should bow down to us. This is a concept I don't understand.
> 
> I hate to break it to everyone we are in the service industry, whether you like it or not we are here to provide a service. Regardless if we disagree with the rates, regardless if the company allows tipping or not, it is not the Riders fault Uber is a very inexpensive service. Don't we all take advantage of anything that has low prices??
> 
> ...


You want amenities, go get a limo. Ever heard of the term "you get what you pay for"??? Well, let me tell you what you get from me.... A nice clean comfortable ride from point A to point B. Wanna talk? Let's talk. Wanna play with yourself, by all means. 
Theres respect and safety and that's plenty for what some of these drivers are taking home. Some taxi companies are low grade and ghetto. The drivers still get gratuities. Your points make no sense. You talk about getting $2.00 dollar tips? That's nothing... I get 5's and 20's... And I do nothing but RESPECT THIER SPACE. Period.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> You want amenities, go get a limo. Ever heard of the term "you get what you pay for"??? Well, let me tell you what you get from me.... A nice clean comfortable ride from point A to point B. Wanna talk? Let's talk. Wanna play with yourself, by all means.
> Theres respect and safety and that's plenty for what some of these drivers are taking home. Some taxi companies are low grade and ghetto. The drivers still get gratuities. Your points make no sense. You talk about getting $2.00 dollar tips? That's nothing... I get 5's and 20's... And I do nothing but RESPECT THIER SPACE. Period.


And I do this sporadically... Not even on full weekends.


----------



## matmah (May 28, 2015)

UberLou said:


> DD,
> 
> I respect and agree with everything you said. We agree Uber can be scum but we work around what we are given to be successful in our own riche. I respect anyone that works hard and does the right thing and doesn't use the company as an excuse for that downfalls and/or shortcomings.
> 
> ...


I for one enjoy the driving and meeting people all the while it helps stave costs from my bad dovorce. Tip or no tip I can control whether I make 250 a week or 300 a week and yeah its posssble. Be s good driver and the tips do come 60 bucks last weekend in Va beach just try not to make a wrong turn did that once and got 3 stars but I am rated at 4.95 so all is well Uber on.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> You want amenities, go get a limo. Ever heard of the term "you get what you pay for"??? Well, let me tell you what you get from me.... A nice clean comfortable ride from point A to point B. Wanna talk? Let's talk. Wanna play with yourself, by all means.
> Theres respect and safety and that's plenty for what some of these drivers are taking home. Some taxi companies are low grade and ghetto. The drivers still get gratuities. Your points make no sense. You talk about getting $2.00 dollar tips? That's nothing... I get 5's and 20's... And I do nothing but RESPECT THIER SPACE. Period.


If you were making a point I didn't see one, this was just a bunch of dribble. I said I average $2 per ride which includes minimum fares. I get $5's and 10's as well but I quoted an average, you know when you add stuff together then divide.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

matYoumah said:


> I for one enjoy the driving and meeting people all the while it helps stave costs from my bad dovorce. Tip or no tip I can control whether I make 250 a week or 300 a week and yeah its posssble. Be s good driver and the tips do come 60 bucks last weekend in Va beach just try not to make a wrong turn did that once and got 3 stars but I am rated at 4.95 so all is well Uber on.


Thank you! You clearly understand the point I was making. I too can control what I make and do it with a 4,94 rating. Tips come with service,


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> View attachment 7812


Omg that's just wrong. lol


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't deserve tips. Seriously. I don't know my city like the back of my hand. My patter is not smooth. I know what is needed for tips because I've been taking taxis my whole life. I don't have that perfect mix of friendly, respectful and indulgently tolerant. I can't fake laugh at bad or insulting jokes. I can not jolly people along. I don't deserve tips. Some people tip me for not doing anything special. I smile broadly, say thank you, and secretly think they are generous idiots. I can't shoot hoops and I'll never be a good limo driver.

But I can UberX! Uber On. !


----------



## matmah (May 28, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I don't deserve tips. Seriously. I don't know my city like the back of my hand. My patter is not smooth. I know what is needed for tips because I've been taking taxis my whole life. I don't have that perfect mix of friendly, respectful and indulgently tolerant. I can't fake laugh at bad or insulting jokes. I can not jolly people along. I don't deserve tips. Some people tip me for not doing anything special. I smile broadly, say thank you, and secretly think they are generous idiots. I can't shoot hoops and I'll never be a good limo driver.
> 
> But I can UberX! Uber On. !


----------



## matmah (May 28, 2015)

well friend I have always taxis too 80 dollars for 15 miles and distrust from the the taxi drivers but I never gave them tips and cold and expensive trips is why. Most of my life has been disappointing and sad but to bring a smile on someone's face actually make me feel better weird or not I am who I am and that's just enough for now cheer up look at the bright side.


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Thank you! You clearly understand the point I was making. I too can control what I make and do it with a 4,94 rating. Tips come with service,


Lol. The ratings game? 4.97, no amenities but silence-unless it's obvious the pax wants to chat.


----------



## matmah (May 28, 2015)

It depends on the pax a drunk pax smoked in my car even though I don't allow it people are not perfect and companies are not here to make us rich its a business the bottom line if they sit in the back seat they want to be on charge and feel less attached but when they engage in conversation 2 riders in the back want to be close together the one rider wants to be seperated. I rated the smoker a 2 cause if I can't smoke In my car who are they to smoke.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

matmah said:


> It depends on the pax a drunk pax smoked in my car even though I don't allow it people are not perfect and companies are not here to make us rich its a business the bottom line if they sit in the back seat they want to be on charge and feel less attached but when they engage in conversation 2 riders in the back want to be close together the one rider wants to be seperated. I rated the smoker a 2 cause if I can't smoke In my car who are they to smoke.


You don't have to allow smoking. And you can tell them nicely that it's a non-smoking car. Thank them for understanding.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I don't deserve tips. Seriously. I don't know my city like the back of my hand. My patter is not smooth. I know what is needed for tips because I've been taking taxis my whole life. I don't have that perfect mix of friendly, respectful and indulgently tolerant. I can't fake laugh at bad or insulting jokes. I can not jolly people along. I don't deserve tips. Some people tip me for not doing anything special. I smile broadly, say thank you, and secretly think they are generous idiots. I can't shoot hoops and I'll never be a good limo driver.
> 
> But I can UberX! Uber On. !


I've never heard anyone say this...it's actually quite awesome. You're right...you don't deserve tips, but no doubt you still get them because there are still a few out there that simply like to show their appreciation with a few bucks.

I finally stopped the water, gum, etc. stuff. After 7 months of wanting to do it, I just all of a sudden didn't feel like it anymore. No drop in rating, and my tips are still the same percentage of total fares as before. Wish I had listened to this forum earlier. I wouldn't advocate for or against a driver doing the water/gum thing...it's really up to them and to what level of service they wish to offer.

I guess I don't deserve tips either, and not attempting to be the hippest, friendliest, most entertaining driver they've ever had has been quite a relief. Not trying to be their entertainment primer for the night and just doing what I'm getting paid for has resulted in increased longevity on this gig, as I no longer want to ditch it.


----------



## matmah (May 28, 2015)

Yeah I tried that but the pax was extremely drunk and had explained several times she made 5000 dollars in 2 weeks apparently that meant a lot to her but my car doesn't smell so no boggy just a passing thought.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Earning a tip is an art

In my case its hard for the customer 
Not to add a tip 

1 all customers go back years with me 

2 many of my customers know each 
other 

3 many are competitive 

4 many care extremely of their image

5 most are well financially

6 I'm give the appearance of only 
serving people "in the circle "

7 when people get price difficult with 
me they see my availability drop

8 all new customers are held to a higher standard that the person referring them to me "my people earned their wings"


9 always deliver your best time & again

10 always put your self in the customers shoes

11 once you have established your reputation you can drop a few bad apples , people will not second guess your reason ( remember to drop a customer out of your list is bad because
They all know each other he can bring a new driver in to the circle ) he also has the ear of most other of your customers


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

UberLou said:


> How is it that some drivers have this sense of power or entitlement? They act like we are doing the Riders this huge favor by blessing them with our presents. That they should bow down to us. This is a concept I don't understand.
> 
> I hate to break it to everyone we are in the service industry, whether you like it or not we are here to provide a service. Regardless if we disagree with the rates, regardless if the company allows tipping or not, it is not the Riders fault Uber is a very inexpensive service. Don't we all take advantage of anything that has low prices??
> 
> ...


I don't like the no-tipping culture that uber has practiced, so I put up a sign telling the facts about the whole tipping question. It has made for the occasional tip, which is a godsend. 
But I also give out water, mints, and have chargers for people. Who knows if I'm an anomaly though. I do believe in a meritocracy. 
If you suck, you don't deserve any extra money. 
If you're awesome, and the rider says "you're the best uber driver I've ever had,"
which happens at least twice a night in my case, there's no reason these people wouldn't give you a little extra if they can.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Part of my problem with Uber telling people to not tip is that they are also already charging less than normal livery mileage rates. Charge the same thing they do and don't require tipping? Good. They would still be cheaper! Right now, with the double whammy, it's bad. There's a reason tipping is customary with cabs. Because they are paid a reduced amount, knowing the rest will be covered in tips.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

its quite the other way around, i dont expect pax to kiss my ass at all. i dont even expect a tip anymore given how uber presented the plaform, what i do expect is for the pos pax to not rate a driver who is friendly knows the area and has a newer nice clean car, low!!! that is all i ask. pos pax rating 3's when given a nice safe ride is a douchy thing to do to a guy who just made 3.20 off your 8min ping and 6 block ride.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

UberLou said:


> If you were making a point I didn't see one, this was just a bunch of dribble. I said I average $2 per ride which includes minimum fares. I get $5's and 10's as well but I quoted an average, you know when you add stuff together then divide.


That's all you got from my statement? The tip part? You have an issue with people who complain here? That's what this forum is for! For drivers to express THIER opinions and experiences. Ever wonder why the complainers overrule the Uber sheep like yourself? Because they are the ones that know the true cost/earnings ratio and how tips are beneficial.

From the look of your comments to the drivers that disagree with you, the only point here is that your ignorant. Hey, since you're so proud to work for Uber, feel free to tell your insurance company that you do Rideshare.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

This is an Uber Public Service Announcement:
Drivers (UberLou this is for you) should not engage in stand offs with Pitbulls.
Thank you.

just messing with both of you. Hahaha


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> This is an Uber Public Service Announcement:
> Drivers (UberLou this is for you) should not engage in stand offs with Pitbulls.
> Thank you.
> 
> just messing with both of you. Hahaha


LOL!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Selcric said:


> You would be wrong, Travis openly blames the higher cost of riding on having a human driver, hence Uber buying extremely large facility and poaching top engineers to develop their own driverless technology.
> 
> Also it has been quoted that they decrease rates "because we can"
> 
> ...


One more example of how Uber feels about its drivers. There is a video of Travis being interviewed by a woman in Europe. See 2:05 of





At that point in the video, Travis explains how the solution for drivers who have too much dead time is to put more drivers on the road.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> That's all you got from my statement? The tip part? You have an issue with people who complain here? That's what this forum is for! For drivers to express THIER opinions and experiences. Ever wonder why the complainers overrule the Uber sheep like yourself? Because they are the ones that know the true cost/earnings ratio and how tips are beneficial.
> 
> From the look of your comments to the drivers that disagree with you, the only point here is that your ignorant. Hey, since you're so proud to work for Uber, feel free to tell your insurance company that you do Rideshare.


I see people who disagree with you are ignorant, that makes perfect sense. You are too stupid to realize you have other choices, you complain but do nothing about it. You expect everyone to fix things for you, that in my book is called Lazy. So keep your worthless opinions to yourself. I could give two craps about anything you say or think.

I don't mind complaining at all as long as you have some logical thoughts on how to fix the issue and stop blaming the company for your personal short-comings. Oh Uber hates us, Oh Uber doesn't tell people to tip, Oh Uber Uber Uber. Take responsibility for yourself. At the end of the day I just look at you as a lazy ****** bag looking for a hand out. You are the problem with Uber nation not the solution. So go troll someone else's post.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

SgtMurphy said:


> I don't like the no-tipping culture that uber has practiced, so I put up a sign telling the facts about the whole tipping question. It has made for the occasional tip, which is a godsend.
> But I also give out water, mints, and have chargers for people. Who knows if I'm an anomaly though. I do believe in a meritocracy.
> If you suck, you don't deserve any extra money.
> If you're awesome, and the rider says "you're the best uber driver I've ever had,"
> which happens at least twice a night in my case, there's no reason these people wouldn't give you a little extra if they can.


I absolutely agree with you, I hat the no-tipping culture. The thing I find commical is that we all knew this going in, we all had to watch the video before we drove for Uber. It clearly states that tipping is not required but yet we act surprised when we don't get tips.

You and I offer other services and go above and beyond what Uber requires, we do this in hopes to overcome the no-tipping culture and get them. There are drivers on here that say "if I'm not going to get tipped, I am going to do the bare minimum" and wonder why they suffer. This is my point, we make our own luck.

Thanks for your reply.
UberLou


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> its quite the other way around, i dont expect pax to kiss my ass at all. i dont even expect a tip anymore given how uber presented the plaform, what i do expect is for the pos pax to not rate a driver who is friendly knows the area and has a newer nice clean car, low!!! that is all i ask. pos pax rating 3's when given a nice safe ride is a douchy thing to do to a guy who just made 3.20 off your 8min ping and 6 block ride.


I agree with you, I do not have that expectation of the Riders either. I have had good luck with ratings and I would like to think its how I run my Uber business. I have a 4.94 rating and I continuously get 5 start ratings. If I do get a 3 here and there it really doesn't impact my score significantly, we cannot win over them all, and some Riders are just ******s.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I see people who disagree with you are ignorant, that makes perfect sense. You are too stupid to realize you have other choices, you complain but do nothing about it. You expect everyone to fix things for you, that in my book is called Lazy. So keep your worthless opinions to yourself. I could give two craps about anything you say or think.
> 
> I don't mind complaining at all as long as you have some logical thoughts on how to fix the issue and stop blaming the company for your personal short-comings. Oh Uber hates us, Oh Uber doesn't tell people to tip, Oh Uber Uber Uber. Take responsibility for yourself. At the end of the day I just look at you as a lazy ****** bag looking for a hand out. You are the problem with Uber nation not the solution. So go troll someone else's post.


Opinions are like assholes... everyone has one. You on the other hand are just an asshole. Obviously a monetary tip is useless to you. Maybe it's another kind of tip you prefer? You may want to transfer to your favorite gay site.... GTFOH!


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Selcric said:


> Lol. The ratings game? 4.97, no amenities but silence-unless it's obvious the pax wants to chat.


With a rating that High I am sure you do things above and beyond the average driver. Good job, I believe you are making a difference out on the road and more drivers should be like you.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> Opinions are like assholes... everyone has one. You on the other hand are just an asshole. Obviously a monetary tip is useless to you. Maybe it's another kind of tip you prefer? You may want to transfer to your favorite gay site.... GTFOH!


Really, are you 12? How about you spout out a few more 100 year old clichés? Clearly you have some growing up to do. BTW if it wasn't for us assholes you shit heads wouldn't be around, there is a good cliché to add to your bag.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Really, are you 12? How about you spout out a few more 100 year old clichés? Clearly you have some growing up to do. BTW if it wasn't for us assholes you shit heads wouldn't be around, there is a good cliché to add to your bag.


Only when I deal with another 12 year old ass hat know it all, but good for nothing. Wanna keep going? I still have 30 minutes of lunch time and I find this quite entertaining!


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> Only when I deal with another 12 year old ass hat know it all, but good nothing. Wanna keep going? I still have 30 minutes of lunch time and I find this quite entertaining!


What I find entertaining is you actually think you are accomplishing something with your statements. You still have not addressed the issues I brought up. What do you do as a Partner to get around the fact that Uber doesn't support tipping? What do you do to provide great service to the rider? I here you blame Uber for everything, but you are still doing it so I am truly interested. You keep dodging this in favor of trying to unsuccessfully insult me. Bless us with your extensive experience and knowledge, since you believe that everyone should be doing this like you do. I know you just don't pick people up and drop them off with nothing in between. Share your knowledge old wise one.


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

UberLou said:


> With a rating that High I am sure you do things above and beyond the average driver. Good job, I believe you are making a difference out on the road and more drivers should be like you.


I don't know if you are being sarcastic or not. Either way I don't believe every pax is the same we are all human and I try not to hate every pax right away. I go into it trying to be respectful. I don't expect tips and I don't expect to make a ton of money doing this. That being said, after driving for a long time, there are a multitude of experiences and reasons to be disgruntled. This forum is a place where we can air our griviences, communicate with others in similar situations, share a laugh at stories, and pass on knowledge to new drivers.

The problem experienced drivers have (myself included at times) with some of the newer drivers is that their inexperienced enthusiasm is championed in a way that defies the actual experience of those that have come before. I'm sure those of us that have been driving over a year, and definitely full timers, originally started with amazing service, freebies etc. after rates were cut so many times, and freebies became an expectation by customers a lot of us felt betrayed and didn't subscribe to the "more for less" theory, rather the all to human and basic and truthful "you get what you pay for" won out in the minds of drivers. Turns out pax seem to rate the same or better by not being overly friendly, chatty, and freebie driven. Those that have been in the actual industry for a long time clearly knew this.

It just all comes down to a basic level of respect and perspective. Experienced drivers get frustrated at newbies foolishly going down a path that has been worn with little reward. It bothers us more when inexperienced drivers tell us to get over it. New drivers hate being told that what they are doing is stupid. It's funny-it's like a parent telling their child their high school relationship is unhealthy, (drawing on their own experience, growth and perspective) and not all that meaningful-and the child not knowing how the world works (due to their underdeveloped and limited worldview) responding with "not us, we're different! You don't know!"

Just do you. If it makes you happy staying positive and being unconventional in the service industry then keep doing it. At the end of the day though, your costs to operate will be bigger than mine when every dollar counts. If you are fine with that, great. I will continue to stfu and drive. I harbor no ill will, I juse don't drink from the Uber koolaide is all...I've had my fill and quite frankly that shit is pretty toxic.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

UberLou said:


> DD,
> 
> I respect and agree with everything you said. We agree Uber can be scum but we work around what we are given to be successful in our own riche. I respect anyone that works hard and does the right thing and doesn't use the company as an excuse for that downfalls and/or shortcomings.
> 
> ...


There's a lot of conflicting ideas bouncing around here. But it seems you are giving Uber an "out" here with this statement. If a new driver follows Uber's recommendations, works hard, does everything right, but still comes up short, it is most definitely the company's fault. The company has set him/her up to fail (to the company's benefit). It's not an excuse, it's just a fact.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

J. D. said:


> The company has set him/her up to fail (to the company's benefit). It's not an excuse, it's just a fact.


And it's the drivers fault for assuming/believing that somebody else is looking out for their own best interests.

There is fault on both sides.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Selcric said:


> I don't know if you are being sarcastic or not. Either way I don't believe every pax is the same we are all human and I try not to hate every pax right away. I go into it trying to be respectful. I don't expect tips and I don't expect to make a ton of money doing this. That being said, after driving for a long time, there are a multitude of experiences and reasons to be disgruntled. This forum is a place where we can air our griviences, communicate with others in similar situations, share a laugh at stories, and pass on knowledge to new drivers.
> 
> The problem experienced drivers have (myself included at times) with some of the newer drivers is that their inexperienced enthusiasm is championed in a way that defies the actual experience of those that have come before. I'm sure those of us that have been driving over a year, and definitely full timers, originally started with amazing service, freebies etc. after rates were cut so many times, and freebies became an expectation by customers a lot of us felt betrayed and didn't subscribe to the "more for less" theory, rather the all to human and basic and truthful "you get what you pay for" won out in the minds of drivers. Turns out pax seem to rate the same or better by not being overly friendly, chatty, and freebie driven. Those that have been in the actual industry for a long time clearly knew this.
> 
> ...


I was not being Sarcastic at all. I do the things that I do because I get compliments and I benefit from it. This is the way I do it but that does not mean what anyone else is doing is wrong. My point in all this, that keeps getting missed, is we all have to do "Something" extra regardless of what it is to get around Ubers no-tipping policy. I am truly curious what other people do. You obviously are doing something to warrant a higher than average rating.

I am not a new driver or an inexperienced one and I honestly do not like the assumption that because I may still do things that new drivers do that I am automatically a new driver. I do what works for me, that is all. I will tell you that when a driver that has been doing this longer than me tries to make me feel or look bad because I do extras that bothers me. I have been told a number of times I am setting them up for failure by providing extras. That I am setting the expectation too high for Uber X. That is selfish thinking in my opinion, I don't want to not give great service because Uber decided to decrease rates. 
Thank you for your time and input it is valued.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Selcric said:


> I don't know if you are being sarcastic or not. Either way I don't believe every pax is the same we are all human and I try not to hate every pax right away. I go into it trying to be respectful. I don't expect tips and I don't expect to make a ton of money doing this. That being said, after driving for a long time, there are a multitude of experiences and reasons to be disgruntled. This forum is a place where we can air our griviences, communicate with others in similar situations, share a laugh at stories, and pass on knowledge to new drivers.
> 
> The problem experienced drivers have (myself included at times) with some of the newer drivers is that their inexperienced enthusiasm is championed in a way that defies the actual experience of those that have come before. I'm sure those of us that have been driving over a year, and definitely full timers, originally started with amazing service, freebies etc. after rates were cut so many times, and freebies became an expectation by customers a lot of us felt betrayed and didn't subscribe to the "more for less" theory, rather the all to human and basic and truthful "you get what you pay for" won out in the minds of drivers. Turns out pax seem to rate the same or better by not being overly friendly, chatty, and freebie driven. Those that have been in the actual industry for a long time clearly knew this.
> 
> ...


wow, thats really well said. You are very diplomatic. I was actually thinking about how to respond to this poster in a nice, non confronting manner, but now.. ther is no need... you have said it all, and very well too. Kudos


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

J. D. said:


> There's a lot of conflicting ideas bouncing around here. But it seems you are giving Uber an "out" here with this statement. If a new driver follows Uber's recommendations, works hard, does everything right, but still comes up short, it is most definitely the company's fault. The company has set him/her up to fail (to the company's benefit). It's not an excuse, it's just a fact.


Until someone on Capitol Hill changes this, Uber is not our employer. We are independent contractors and as far as I see it this is UberLou doing business as Uber. They set the price and provide the platform but it is up to us as IC's to run our business. I hear what you are saying and at face value they do set us up to fail, but we have to reach above that if we can. If we cannot it's time to cancel the Partnership and move on. I feel like I have control over what I make. So dont get me wrong I am not Pro Uber I am Pro me. My point to this post was, what do other Partners do to rise above Uber and make themselves successful. So I respect your opinion but I don't see that as fact.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> One more example of how Uber feels about its drivers. There is a video of Travis being interviewed by a woman in Europe.8[/MEDIA]
> 
> At that point in the video, Travis explains how the solution for drivers who have too much dead time is to put more drivers on the road.


Seems he used the term "down time" in place of travel time to pick up passengers. I think of down time as that time between passenger drop off and pick up pings.


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

UberLou said:


> I was not being Sarcastic at all. I do the things that I do because I get compliments and I benefit from it. This is the way I do it but that does not mean what anyone else is doing is wrong. My point in all this, that keeps getting missed, is we all have to do "Something" extra regardless of what it is to get around Ubers no-tipping policy. I am truly curious what other people do. You obviously are doing something to warrant a higher than average rating.
> 
> I am not a new driver or an inexperienced one and I honestly do not like the assumption that because I may still do things that new drivers do that I am automatically a new driver. I do what works for me, that is all. I will tell you that when a driver that has been doing this longer than me tries to make me feel or look bad because I do extras that bothers me. I have been told a number of times I am setting them up for failure by providing extras. That I am setting the expectation too high for Uber X. That is selfish thinking in my opinion, I don't want to not give great service because Uber decided to decrease rates.
> Thank you for your time and input it is valued.


I never said you were setting yourself up for failure, I said your costs are higher than mine. "Great service" is a relative term.

At it's core the only service we truly provide is driving from point A to point B safely and efficiently in a clean vehicle. Anything extra is just that. My point is drivers don't really have to do anything outside of that in the aggregated minds of the pax to provide "great service." And those drivers would be right in stating that you are increasing the bar of expectations in a passengers mind, and that it can be obnoxious.

Example: 8 months ago I had a mother and daughter passenger chastise me for not providing tiny bottles of alcohol. Some other driver did and they expected it in all Uber vehicles. I reminded them that uberx is not a limo and that open container laws in CA still apply to Uber. Her response? "Whoops, well no 5 stars for you and obviously you don't want tips!" Fine-no whoops on my end, 1 star for pax. But I still suffered because of the expectations put in place by the "great service" provided by another driver.

Don't assume that everyone is doing something extra. Everyone is providing a service in the service industry-and sometimes all you need to do is your expected job, and just do it well. Nothing more, nothing less.

If you want to be the whole foods of Uber by offering top tier service that's fine, I keep saying that. You can't charge top tier prices driving in X though. As a business decision it doesn't make sense. On an emotional level for you, increasing your utility has a value to you and others like you, so spend the small amount of money, be happy, and Uber on. It's foolish to think that your business decision doesn't have an affect on how others run their business so expect others to be vocal. That's all.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

UberLou said:


> My point to this post was, what do other Partners do to rise above Uber and make themselves successful. So I respect your opinion but I don't see that as fact.


Success is subjective. Almost without exception, every Uber driver I'm met, spoken with, interviewed, and chatted who felt successful, did not include their true costs of operating an automobile for hire. Most are non-business professionals looking for some extra money (a part-time job). They were operating under an illusion created by Uber hype. But just a quick question. Do you think for one instance that Uber does not know this and they don't know what they are doing?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Selcric said:


> I never said you were setting yourself up for failure, I said your costs are higher than mine. "Great service" is a relative term.
> 
> At it's core the only service we truly provide is driving from point A to point B safely and efficiently in a clean vehicle. Anything extra is just that. My point is drivers don't really have to do anything outside of that in the aggregated minds of the pax to provide "great service." And those drivers would be right in stating that you are increasing the bar of expectations in a passengers mind, and that it can be obnoxious.
> 
> ...


Thank you I agree! I do not mean to assume that others are doing something extra, but a lot of experienced drivers say it is almost impossible to get a 5 rating any more so my thought process is if it's that hard how are others doing it frequently? I don't have issues getting 5's and clearly you don't have issue's. Why do some find it so hard? Shouldn't an expectation be for one to step up their game and not expect others to down grade? I am interested on your thoughts on that.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

J. D. said:


> Success is subjective. Almost without exception, every Uber driver I'm met, spoken with, interviewed, and chatted who felt successful, did not include their true costs of operating an automobile for hire. Most are non-business professionals looking for some extra money (a part-time job). They were operating under an illusion created by Uber hype. But just a quick question. Do you think for one instance that Uber does not know this and they don't know what they are doing?


I agree with you. I personally do have a spreadsheet I have created to calculate true costs and I truly do feel successful as a part-time driver. I do think that Uber knows what they are doing and I believe they know driver's struggles and ignorance's but I don't concern myself with Uber in that sense. As an individual I cannot control them, I can only control what I do and how I do it. In a way I use Uber the way they use us. They are a platform to get a passenger into my car. It is my job to do demographic research to determine where I will be most successful. It took time but I believe I have put myself in a better position to succeed even using Ubers tools, even considering their price drops. I have established myself by putting in the work and not using Uber as an excuse for restrictions. This is all I am saying.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I am truly curious what other people do. You obviously are doing something to warrant a higher than average rating.


Until I stopped driving, I provided coffee. But here's the difference. When I offered the coffee, I explained that this is not normal for Uber. I like coffee and drink it all day long. A thermos of coffee at my neighborhood 7-eleven costs about the same as a cup. So I just offer to share. It didn't create an undue expectation from other Uber drivers.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

J. D. said:


> Until I stopped driving, I provided coffee. But here's the difference. When I offered the coffee, I explained that this is not normal for Uber. I like coffee and drink it all day long. A thermos of coffee at my neighborhood 7-eleven costs about the same as a cup. So I just offer to share. It didn't create an undue expectation from other Uber drivers.


 Thank you! This is the kind of input I am looking for. Very constructive!


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I agree with you. I personally do have a spreadsheet I have created to calculate true costs


Great! I'd love to know more. Does your spreadsheet cover all costs or just the direct costs associated with your automobile? For example, phone and cell service. Do you use Uber's or your own?


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Really, are you 12? How about you spout out a few more 100 year old clichés? Clearly you have some growing up to do. BTW if it wasn't for us assholes you shit heads wouldn't be around, there is a good cliché to add to your bag.





UberLou said:


> BTW if it wasn't for us assholes you shit heads wouldn't be around,


I'm sorry, did you get a fkn clue I was doing this FT? Wrong loser.


UberLou said:


> What I find entertaining is you actually think you are accomplishing something with your statements. You still have not addressed the issues I brought up. What do you do as a Partner to get around the fact that Uber doesn't support tipping? What do you do to provide great service to the rider? I here you blame Uber for everything, but you are still doing it so I am truly interested. You keep dodging this in favor of trying to unsuccessfully insult me. Bless us with your extensive experience and knowledge, since you believe that everyone should be doing this like you do. I know you just don't pick people up and drop them off with nothing in between. Share your knowledge old wise one.


never stated people should follow my lead. I Stand on the side of the drivers and the issues that hurt the bottom line. Your point of views are elsewhere. Just like a debate, you will get opposers. Stop patronizing or just roll with the punches... You decide.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Backdash said:


> And it's the drivers fault for assuming/believing that somebody else is looking out for their own best interests.
> 
> There is fault on both sides.


I respectfully disagree. A driver can go out of their way to "work the system" and still fail because at 70¢/paid mile, unless they are in a very unusual market that surges constantly, it is virtually impossible to make a profit. Uber is well aware of this and is preying on the intellectually-challenged to ignore costs and just look at cash flow.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

J. D. said:


> Great! I'd love to know more. Does your spreadsheet cover all costs or just the direct costs associated with your automobile? For example, phone and cell service. Do you use Uber's or your own?


Mine gets a little more complicated because I do Uber and I am an High School and Youth Football Referee and get paid as a contractor. I have a Sole Proprietorship setup so I do everything combined. So I do include my Cell Phone, I use a tablet for Ubering as well (both mine not Ubers), mileage, gas, maintenance, wear and tear, tag renewal, taxes, uniforms (Even for Uber, Black Polo and Jeans), gum,mints, water, vomit bags, umbrellas. I record it all and I try and write it all off if I can. But I record it all on my spreadsheet.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Mine gets a little more complicated because I do Uber and I am an High School and Youth Football Referee and get paid as a contractor. I have a Sole Proprietorship setup so I do everything combined. So I do include my Cell Phone, I use a tablet for Ubering as well (both mine not Ubers), mileage, gas, maintenance, wear and tear, tag renewal, taxes, uniforms (Even for Uber, Black Polo and Jeans), gum,mints, water, vomit bags, umbrellas. I record it all and I try and write it all off if I can. But I record it all on my spreadsheet.


Wonderful! Some overlapping expenses I'm sure but that's okay. Are you using the mileage cost calculations or actual? I don't have a clue how long you've been driving so it may be premature but have you ran some bottom-line calculations yet? Net profit? Hourly earnings after expenses? Costs per mile? That is if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Mine gets a little more complicated because I do Uber and I am an High School and Youth Football Referee and get paid as a contractor. I have a Sole Proprietorship setup so I do everything combined. So I do include my Cell Phone, I use a tablet for Ubering as well (both mine not Ubers), mileage, gas, maintenance, wear and tear, tag renewal, taxes, uniforms (Even for Uber, Black Polo and Jeans), gum,mints, water, vomit bags, umbrellas. I record it all and I try and write it all off if I can. But I record it all on my spreadsheet.


I don't mind telling my actual experiences for costs. I checked with my insurance carrier and they were okay if my driving was less than 50%. I thought, I'm only driving the weekends, that's part time, right? Wrong. My Uber miles were 90% of the total so for insurance purposes, I was considered full time. I couldn't even afford the commercial insurance needed to cover me on the paltry money Uber paid me. After adding in the insurance to all my other costs, my profit was a rather large NEGATIVE number.

Don't get me wrong. I liked driving. Made some really good cash flow. But being a former accounting and tax professional, and with 30 years of business management experience, I made the decision to STOP driving for Uber at a loss. It was at that point I realized what Uber was doing. Building a $billion business at the expense of the unsuspecting and uneducated drivers. In my opinion, that's just plain wrong.

In my mind it's no different than a scumbag selling an 1997 flip phone to an elderly person for $1,000. The unaware elderly person got a phone and may be happy. The scumbag made $990 profit. Everybody's happy, right.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

J. D. said:


> Wonderful! Some overlapping expenses I'm sure but that's okay. Are you using the mileage cost calculations or actual? I don't have a clue how long you've been driving so it may be premature but have you ran some bottom-line calculations yet? Net profit? Hourly earnings after expenses? Costs per mile? That is if you don't mind sharing?


Just a quick simple calculation I worked Friday, Saturday, and Sunday night this past weekend. I made $521.70 after Uber fees deducted. I drove a total of 283 miles. Using the Standard Mileage rate of 57.5 cents per mile my cost was $162.72. So $521.70 - $162.72 = $358.98/18 hours $19.94 an hour not accounting for any other expenses right away. Probably one of my best weekends, lots of Surge in Atlanta for the holiday.

At the end of the year I run both actual cost and mileage to see which one I benefit the most from. I just started driving for Uber in Janurary so Ive been doing this almost six months. I drove for a car service back in 2012 but didnt like the politics back then either.
I work a full-time job during the week, Uber and Referring is my fun money and exercise.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Just a quick simple calculation I worked Friday, Saturday, and Sunday night this past weekend. I made $521.70 after Uber fees deducted. I drove a total of 283 miles. Using the Standard Mileage rate of 57.5 cents per mile my cost was $162.72. So $521.70 - $162.72 = $358.98/18 hours $19.94 an hour not accounting for any other expenses right away. Probably one of my best weekends, lots of Surge in Atlanta for the holiday.


Is that driving X?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

J. D. said:


> Is that driving X?


 Yes, I drive a 2014 Kia Sorento that has max of 5 people, I dont have the option to move out of X to my knowledge.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Yes, I drive a 2014 Kia Sorento that has max of 5 people, I dont have the option to move out of X to my knowledge.


Well that is the kind of money every driver should be earning all the time. If that was the case everywhere, all the time, I'd have no issue.

Either you snagged a lot of surges or the rates in your area are higher than most. Either way, it's not normal.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

J. D. said:


> Well that is the kind of money every driver should be earning all the time. If that was the case everywhere, all the time, I'd have no issue.
> 
> Either you snagged a lot of surges or the rates in your area are higher than most. Either way, it's not normal.


I agree it is not a normal weekend but Atlanta is a very busy market and if done right you can make good money. I guess that is why I have a false perspective over why other drivers complain. Even on a regular weekend my net per hour is around $15 after fees and cost. Since you say it is not normal I sincerely apologize to those who I have criticized.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I agree with you, I do not have that expectation of the Riders either. I have had good luck with ratings and I would like to think its how I run my Uber business. I have a 4.94 rating and I continuously get 5 start ratings. If I do get a 3 here and there it really doesn't impact my score significantly, we cannot win over them all, and some Riders are just ******s.


i have increased to a 4.8 from months at 4.72 , but two days in a row i have had 4.17 and a 4.43 1 day avg's. even though i do lots of rides and im not scared to be deactivated, i still find it frustrating and insulting. any trick you use for your ratings? my issue is pax think 4 is good.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> i have increased to a 4.8 from months at 4.72 , but two days in a row i have had 4.17 and a 4.43 1 day avg's. even though i do lots of rides and im not scared to be deactivated, i still find it frustrating and insulting. any trick you use for your ratings? my issue is pax think 4 is good.


I try to educate them when possible, if it comes up in conversation I let them know that a 4 is considered a failure in the eyes of Uber. I try not to volunteer the info, I am afraid that would trigger a bad rating for me.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I try to educate them when possible, if it comes up in conversation I let them know that a 4 is considered a failure in the eyes of Uber. I try not to volunteer the info, I am afraid that would trigger a bad rating for me.


 what else do you do? do you offer anything?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Yes. I try my best to open doors. I stock water, gum, mints, a multi charger that will charge any cell phone, I keep my car extremly clean and smelling good. I make sure my personal hygene is always great and always eat mints before I pick anyone up. I engage in conversation unless I pick up the vibe they are not interested, make sure the temperature is okay in the car, and on long trips I let them know how much longer before we arrive at the destination.

Not saying everyone should do this but it works for me. I feel I get a lot of positive feedback from my riders and it shows in my rating and the comments Uber includes in my weekly updates.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

UberLou said:


> How is it that some drivers have this sense of power or entitlement? They act like we are doing the Riders this huge favor by blessing them with our presents. That they should bow down to us. This is a concept I don't understand.
> 
> I hate to break it to everyone we are in the service industry, whether you like it or not we are here to provide a service. Regardless if we disagree with the rates, regardless if the company allows tipping or not, it is not the Riders fault Uber is a very inexpensive service. Don't we all take advantage of anything that has low prices??
> 
> ...


Hi Lou,

Uber pioneered a business model that has turned America--and world-- upside down. People are still trying to figure out how to handle this $41 billion beast. Thus, questions about whether to tip or not become natural. Uber's firm stance that "tipping isn't required" goes contrary to our country's very strong tipping culture. Providing service workers a reasonable gratuity is standard, and to some degree, expected. Most service workers make only modest wages, so rely on tips to put them over the top. Casino dealers, hotel/motel room cleaning staff, food servers, bartenders, car wash cleaners, cab/limo drivers, etc. have a reasonable expectation of receiving tips for providing at least satisfactory service. While providing awesome customer care would certainly be ideal, providing good service is........well, good enough. Again, that's our cultural tradition, for better or worse. How many of us would seriously avoid tipping a waitress that only came by once to ask if another refill of Diet Pepsi was desired. Very few, I would guess.

Uber has reinforced a drive culture wear "partners" are stuck in a very odd position. Like the service workers above, drivers really don't get all that much. At same time we incur vastly more expenses in providing service than do other service professionals. Bringing food to the table, mixing drinks, changing linens, and so on involve very little personal risk or expense for individual worker. On other hand, drivers incur costs like gas, insurance, registration, maintenance, courtesies (water/gum/cell phone cables), extra GPS devices, you know the rest. Beyond all that, drivers are still responsible for two things most service workers never will--driving passenger(s) safely where they want to go and running risk of getting into accidents.

Man, that's an awful lot of personal expense and responsibility to provide service. For this reason drivers should have a reasonable expectation to receive tips. They've earned it. Of course, giving good service is important.

Unfortunately, we have to work in an environment where receiving tips is actively discouraged. That seriously hurts ability to earn. Ironic that other service workers that actually put much less into providing service can reasonably expect to receive gratuities, yet a new class of service worker--ride share (Uber) driver--is expected to refuse a tip when offered. What?

Being proactive in receiving tips by educating the public about the valuable service we provide can help change situation. Uber drivers do an awful lot to move people from one place to another. While public obviously doesn't have to "bow down" to us, it needs to understand that we sacrifice an awful lot to give them what they need--a safe ride. Honestly, I believe that deserves a tip.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Seems to me like atomix nailed it down solid.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Seems to me like atomix nailed it down solid.


Thank you. I was just being honest. In fact, I feel so strongly about this I'm posting this post as a thread in LA, Advice, Complaint and Pay forums.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm gonna stick around and see who's left on the debate team.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Backdash said:


> I'm gonna stick around and see who's left on the debate team.


LOL


----------



## holamigos (Feb 18, 2015)

i have helped with luggage everytime for months only got tipped twice, so 2 out of 50? yeah and most of the time i had water and opened doors, no tip, so wheres the motivation to do these extras?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

atomix said:


> Hi Lou,
> 
> Uber pioneered a business model that has turned America--and world-- upside down. People are still trying to figure out how to handle this $41 billion beast. Thus, questions about whether to tip or not become natural. Uber's firm stance that "tipping isn't required" goes contrary to our country's very strong tipping culture. Providing service workers a reasonable gratuity is standard, and to some degree, expected. Most service workers make only modest wages, so rely on tips to put them over the top. Casino dealers, hotel/motel room cleaning staff, food servers, bartenders, car wash cleaners, cab/limo drivers, etc. have a reasonable expectation of receiving tips for providing at least satisfactory service. While providing awesome customer care would certainly be ideal, providing good service is........well, good enough. Again, that's our cultural tradition, for better or worse. How many of us would seriously avoid tipping a waitress that only came by once to ask if another refill of Diet Pepsi was desired. Very few, I would guess.
> 
> ...


Listen everything you said here is true and I agree with you. My frustration here is you speak as if I am advocating against tipping which I assure you I am not. I like tips, I get tips as I have clearly stated throughout this thread. We all deserve tips! The point that I don't feel any of us can debate or argue about is that everyone of us knew when we started this venture that Uber did not support tipping. It was not a surprise. The only reason it has ever become an issue is when Partners started to educate themselves and realize that the earning potential was not what they thought or was told. So now they realize I am going to need tips to offset some of my expenses. Did Uber pull the wool over our eyes about earnings?, absolutely.

Now my point is do you really believe we are going to change Ubers business model/practices and force their hand? How long will that take? The power is in our hands, so what can we do as Partners to promote tipping? Service is the direction I chose and it appears to be making progress for me. This is all I am saying. We can sit back and wait for this giant company to change or we can come up with our own solutions even if Uber says "Hey no need to tip." We should not expect tips we should work hard and as you said educate the riders when we can about tipping.

Now can any of you honestly tell me you were not aware of the tipping policy when you started? If you can say that it is my opinion you did not do your due diligence when deciding to work as an Uber Partner.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Listen everything you said here is true and I agree with you. My frustration here is you speak as if I am advocating against tipping which I assure you I am not. I like tips, I get tips as I have clearly stated throughout this thread. We all deserve tips! The point that I don't feel any of us can debate or argue about is that everyone of us knew when we started this venture that Uber did not support tipping. It was not a surprise. The only reason it has ever become an issue is when Partners started to educate themselves and realize that the earning potential was not what they thought or was told. So now they realize I am going to need tips to offset some of my expenses. Did Uber pull the wool over our eyes about earnings?, absolutely.
> 
> Now my point is do you really believe we are going to change Ubers business model/practices and force their hand? How long will that take? The power is in our hands, so what can we do as Partners to promote tipping? Service is the direction I chose and it appears to be making progress for me. This is all I am saying. We can sit back and wait for this giant company to change or we can come up with our own solutions even if Uber says "Hey no need to tip." We should not expect tips we should work hard and as you said educate the riders when we can about tipping.
> 
> Now can any of you honestly tell me you were not aware of the tipping policy when you started? If you can say that it is my opinion you did not do your due diligence when deciding to work as an Uber Partner.


Like any business relationship circumstances can change how things work between two parties. The ride share economy is still very young. Many aspects of the industry are just beginning to get worked out. Just because a contract was signed does not mean nothing can change. Look how the issue of independent contractor vs employee has gotten huge. Just last week an UberXL driver in Florida was determined to be an Uber employee, not independent contractor; the guy was awarded unemployment benefits. Things can change if drivers can accept they do have power, like the XL driver did when he demanded Uber pay for his damages in an accident. By the way, Uber paid to replace his vehicle.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

atomix said:


> Like any business relationship circumstances can change how things work between two parties. The ride share economy is still very young. Many aspects of the industry are just beginning to get worked out. Just because a contract was signed does not mean nothing can change. Look how the issue of independent contractor vs employee has gotten huge. Just last week an UberXL driver in Florida was determined to be an Uber employee, not independent contractor; the guy was awarded unemployment benefits. Things can change if drivers can accept they do have power, like the XL driver did when he demanded Uber pay for his damages in an accident. By the way, Uber paid to replace his vehicle.


Agreed, but what do we do in the interim while waiting for these cases to sort themselves out? Sit and wait, or come up with an alternative plan? I'm worried about today and have hopes of change in the future.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberLou said:


> How is it that some drivers have this sense of power or entitlement? They act like we are doing the Riders this huge favor by blessing them with our presents. That they should bow down to us. This is a concept I don't understand.
> 
> I hate to break it to everyone we are in the service industry, whether you like it or not we are here to provide a service. Regardless if we disagree with the rates, regardless if the company allows tipping or not, it is not the Riders fault Uber is a very inexpensive service. Don't we all take advantage of anything that has low prices??
> 
> ...


If you WERE in a SERVICE INDUSTRY, maybe driving limos, cabs, Hotel Concierge, Maître de etc I'd fully support your comments.

But wasn't this whole Uber deception been framed within the "Sharing Economy", "RideSHARE"?

When was the last time a rider brought out a drink, coffee, food out to a hard working X driver? Yesterday my driver got a free ticket to the biggest game of the season (State of Origin Rugby League) as a little $250 thank you from a client.

At the rates X drivers work for, it really isn't a business, it is sharing of your time, assets and life.

If Uber encouraged and supported tipping, paid a fair amount without ever reducing rates and acknowledged the great service that most X Drivers carry out by having a realistic rating system then I would agree with you.

But as it stands you are in an exploitative situation, where those that control your earnings are happy to leverage the lack of work opportunities against the workforce.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Agreed, but what do we do in the interim while waiting for these cases to sort themselves out? Sit and wait, or come up with an alternative plan? I'm worried about today and have hopes of change in the future.


*Change begins with accepting we have worth and value. *

In practical terms, consider this scenario: when a passenger gets in vehicle, briefly go over whatever courtesies you can provide them, like spotify, cd player, water, gum, phone chargers, and so on, to warm the atmosphere. Then switch into whatever rules you may have for riding in your vehicle such as wearing a seat belt, not eating, and of course, "to avoid any misunderstandings, tips aren't required--or expected; if you are happy with my service though, any consideration will be appreciated." Once that's said, never bring up tips again unless they do. The passenger has just been sweetened to the idea of tipping without even realizing it because the approach was subtle.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

atomix said:


> *Change begins with accepting we have worth and value. *
> 
> In practical terms, consider this scenario: when a passenger gets in vehicle, briefly go over whatever courtesies you can provide them, like spotify, cd player, water, gum, phone chargers, and so on, to warm the atmosphere. Then switch into whatever rules you may have for riding in your vehicle such as wearing a seat belt, not eating, and of course, "to avoid any misunderstandings, tips aren't required--or expected; if you are happy with my service though, any consideration will be appreciated." Once that's said, never bring up tips again unless they do. The passenger has just been sweetened to the idea of tipping without even realizing it because the approach was subtle.


I honestly do everything but mention the tip part, I am reluctant to do this in fear of a bad rating. But I like where you are going thinking outside the box.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> If you WERE in a SERVICE INDUSTRY, maybe driving limos, cabs, Hotel Concierge, Maître de etc I'd fully support your comments.
> 
> But wasn't this whole Uber deception been framed within the "Sharing Economy", "RideSHARE"?
> 
> ...


Hello Sydney,

I would never claim to have all the answers for what's going on. I just want to do what little I can to improve our situation. Helping others to at least think about issue of tipping might get the ball rolling in some way. Just sayin'.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I honestly do everything but mention the tip part, I am reluctant to do this in fear of a bad rating. But I like where you are going thinking outside the box.


Lou, by the way, I really like your approach to customer service. Great job.

If your not comfortable bringing up tip, that's fine. Give it time. Mentioning it naturally--casually--is key. It's all about the approach.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

atomix said:


> Hi Lou,
> 
> Uber pioneered a business model that has turned America--and world-- upside down. People are still trying to figure out how to handle this $41 billion beast. Thus, questions about whether to tip or not become natural. Uber's firm stance that "tipping isn't required" goes contrary to our country's very strong tipping culture. Providing service workers a reasonable gratuity is standard, and to some degree, expected. Most service workers make only modest wages, so rely on tips to put them over the top. Casino dealers, hotel/motel room cleaning staff, food servers, bartenders, car wash cleaners, cab/limo drivers, etc. have a reasonable expectation of receiving tips for providing at least satisfactory service. While providing awesome customer care would certainly be ideal, providing good service is........well, good enough. Again, that's our cultural tradition, for better or worse. How many of us would seriously avoid tipping a waitress that only came by once to ask if another refill of Diet Pepsi was desired. Very few, I would guess.
> 
> ...


Well written


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberLou said:


> presents


You mean like water, candy, foot massages, lottery tickets?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberLou said:


> How is it that some drivers have this sense of power or entitlement? They act like we are doing the Riders this huge favor by blessing them with our presents. That they should bow down to us. This is a concept I don't understand.
> 
> I hate to break it to everyone we are in the service industry, whether you like it or not we are here to provide a service. Regardless if we disagree with the rates, regardless if the company allows tipping or not, it is not the Riders fault Uber is a very inexpensive service. Don't we all take advantage of anything that has low prices??
> 
> ...


The problem is that when people provide water, mints, candy, etc., the rates are so low, people don't think, "Oh, I should tip." They likely just assume uber pays for more than they actually do. Some thing uber supplies the car. Some think uber provides a maintenance allowance. Many don't realize the shit you provide comes out of your pocket.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Ub1 said:


> Tipping as a "culture" should fade away. The sooner we get used to it the better.
> Here's an interesting article about it:
> *9 Reasons We Should Abolish Tipping, Once And For All*
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/17/abolish-tipping_n_5991796.html


Well, since huffington post found 9 reasons to do away with tipping, then that must be the way of the future.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> You mean like water, candy, foot massages, lottery tickets?


You are so witty to correct peoples grammar, I am sure every single post you make is 100% error free. Dude really? I guarantee my college GPA is much higher than yours. Wow!!


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Well, since huffington post found 9 reasons to do away with tipping, then that must be the way of the future.


Time to start bash Huffington Post thread.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberLou said:


> You are so witty to correct peoples grammar, I am sure every single post you make is 100% error free. Dude really? I guarantee my college GPA is much higher than yours. Wow!!


I was trying to be funny. Your college gpa likely is much higher, and your degree is probably much more useful.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

UberLou said:


> How is it that some drivers have this sense of power or entitlement? They act like we are doing the Riders this huge favor by blessing them with our presents. That they should bow down to us. This is a concept I don't understand.
> 
> I hate to break it to everyone we are in the service industry, whether you like it or not we are here to provide a service. Regardless if we disagree with the rates, regardless if the company allows tipping or not, it is not the Riders fault Uber is a very inexpensive service. Don't we all take advantage of anything that has low prices??
> 
> ...


TIP = "To Insure Promptness"


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> The problem is that when people provide water, mints, candy, etc., the rates are so low, people don't think, "Oh, I should tip." They likely just assume uber pays for more than they actually do. Some thing uber supplies the car. Some think uber provides a maintenance allowance. Many don't realize the shit you provide comes out of your pocket.


100% Correct! 
Notably I received tips after the pax asked me how I liked driving for Uber. I was honest. I told them it was great because there was no stress BUT there wasn't much money in it. Those pax tipped! Had I stayed longer, I would have worked that angle! But couldn't afford to stay.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> The problem is that when people provide water, mints, candy, etc., the rates are so low, people don't think, "Oh, I should tip." They likely just assume uber pays for more than they actually do. Some thing uber supplies the car. Some think uber provides a maintenance allowance. Many don't realize the shit you provide comes out of your pocket.


So you are assuming their assumptions? Makes perfect sense.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

UberLou said:


> You are so witty to correct peoples grammar, I am sure every single post you make is 100% error free. Dude really? I guarantee my college GPA is much higher than yours. Wow!!


The fact that you had to even bring up your GPA makes me wonder!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

atomix said:


> Time to start bash Huffington Post thread.


I actually like huffington post, but I never take any one source as gospel. Except for maybe the New York Times, though they've had their share of issues, too.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberLou said:


> So you are assuming their assumptions? Makes perfect sense.


Just speaking from experience. People have asked me these questions.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> 100% Correct!
> Notably I received tips after the pax asked me how I liked driving for Uber. I was honest. I told them it was great because there was no stress BUT there wasn't much money in it. Those pax tipped! Had I stayed longer, I would have worked that angle! But couldn't afford to stay.


Works for a short time, then people sense they're being "worked."


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Well, since huffington post found 9 reasons to do away with tipping, then that must be the way of the future.


I just skimmed the article. Looks like they're advocating better pay instead of tips. That's not so bad.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> 100% Correct!
> Notably I received tips after the pax asked me how I liked driving for Uber. I was honest. I told them it was great because there was no stress BUT there wasn't much money in it. Those pax tipped! Had I stayed longer, I would have worked that angle! But couldn't afford to stay.


Lol. Jedi level mind tricks there--getting a tip without even asking for it.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I actually like huffington post, but I never take any one source as gospel. Except for maybe the New York Times, though they've had their share of issues, too.


HP can be kind of annoying at times. Couples weeks ago they did have a cool article on military confrontations with UFOs though.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Just speaking from experience. People have asked me these questions.


Well I get compliments and tips based on the extras I offer, I have also heard a number of Riders tell me they wished that all Uber drivers did this, however it does not mean that is the same for everyone. I can see your point but a lot of people, not necessarily including your self, want to criticize the partners that do the extras. Does not make either one of us correct, just different experiences.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Well I get compliments and tips based on the extras I offer, I have also heard a number of Riders tell me they wished that all Uber drivers did this, however it does not mean that is the same for everyone. I can see your point but a lot of people, not necessarily including your self, want to criticize the partners that do the extras. Does not make either one of us correct, just different experiences.


Heck, besides helping get better ratings, those goodies are tax write-offs too.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Well I get compliments and tips based on the extras I offer, I have also heard a number of Riders tell me they wished that all Uber drivers did this, however it does not mean that is the same for everyone. I can see your point but a lot of people, not necessarily including your self, want to criticize the partners that do the extras. Does not make either one of us correct, just different experiences.


I just wish people were more money conscious and aware of their bottom lines.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Well I get compliments and tips based on the extras I offer, I have also heard a number of Riders tell me they wished that all Uber drivers did this, however it does not mean that is the same for everyone. I can see your point but a lot of people, not necessarily including your self, want to criticize the partners that do the extras. Does not make either one of us correct, just different experiences.


I had a lot of positive comments when I had waters waiting in the back...probably why I continued to do it as long as I did. Those that made the comments truly appreciated it. Not sure how it is for you, but not that many pax actually drank the waters, and most that did would ask first if it was okay. I think 8 small 12 oz. bottles would last an entire Friday/Saturday night. Most pax, however, ignored their presence or didn't feel comfortable taking them.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

atomix said:


> Heck, besides helping get better ratings, those goodies are tax write-offs too.


Yes they are, and I do buy everything I offer at the dollar store and other discount marts. I honestly only spend about $25 to $30 a month on the extras.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I just wish people were more money conscious and aware of their bottom lines.


I agree with you, if you trail back a few pages you can see an example I provided of my calculated earnings minus cost. I keep this all in mind and write off anything I can during tax time.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

ChrisInABQ said:


> I had a lot of positive comments when I had waters waiting in the back...probably why I continued to do it as long as I did. Those that made the comments truly appreciated it. Not sure how it is for you, but not that many pax actually drank the waters, and most that did would ask first if it was okay. I think 8 small 12 oz. bottles would last an entire Friday/Saturday night. Most pax, however, ignored their presence or didn't feel comfortable taking them.


I keep my water in a cooler in the back of my SUV, I offer it before the ride begins. I usually give out 4 - 5 bottles a night generally to the drunk crowd heading home from the bars.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Yes they are, and I do buy everything I offer at the dollar store and other discount marts. I honestly only spend about $25 to $30 a month on the extras.





ChrisInABQ said:


> I had a lot of positive comments when I had waters waiting in the back...probably why I continued to do it as long as I did. Those that made the comments truly appreciated it. Not sure how it is for you, but not that many pax actually drank the waters, and most that did would ask first if it was okay. I think 8 small 12 oz. bottles would last an entire Friday/Saturday night. Most pax, however, ignored their presence or didn't feel comfortable taking them.


Do either of you think offering extras actually boosted the bottom line. If so, any idea how much, say, over a month.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

atomix said:


> Heck, besides helping get better ratings, those goodies are tax write-offs too.


Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but, as I understand it, tax write-offs work like this:

You make $30,000/year.
The federal income tax rate is 15%.
Your expenses equal $10,000.
You owe taxes on $20,000.

So in other words, if you buy a case of water for $5, the irs doesn't credit you that $5 back directly, but rather says that you aren't liable for 15% of taxes on $5 of your income.

Is that right? I have a tax lady, so I haven't paid that much attention in years past.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

atomix said:


> Do either of you think offering extras actually boosted the bottom line. If so, any idea how much, say, over a month.


Good question, not exactly sure. I want to say that the folks that actually take the water generally tip me and I feel strongly they rate me high so in my opinion the investment pays off.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

atomix said:


> Heck, besides helping get better ratings, those goodies are tax write-offs too.


Gum, wet wipes, tissues, sanitizer = $4.oo at the dollar store and will last a while.
Writing off mileage for the same time period = way much more.

You can only include one or the other. Doing both runs you a risk of getting flagged by the IRS. Hope you're logging all your miles.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but, as I understand it, tax write-offs work like this:
> 
> You make $30,000/year.
> The federal income tax rate is 15%.
> ...





ARIV005 said:


> Gum, wet wipes, tissues, sanitizer = $4.oo at the dollar store and will last a while.
> Writing off mileage for the same time period = way much more.
> 
> You can only include one or the other. Doing both runs you a risk of getting flagged by the IRS. Hope you're logging all your miles.


Jax, sounds right. What ever portion of purchase used for business gets deducted from your business income. For example, if you bought a 24 pack of water at Costco for $9 only for ride share, then 100% , $9, gets deducted from whatever business income from that year. If only 1/2 used for business, only deduct 50%, etc.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

UberLou said:


> How is it that some drivers have this sense of power or entitlement? They act like we are doing the Riders this huge favor by blessing them with our presents. That they should bow down to us. This is a concept I don't understand.
> 
> I hate to break it to everyone we are in the service industry, whether you like it or not we are here to provide a service. Regardless if we disagree with the rates, regardless if the company allows tipping or not, it is not the Riders fault Uber is a very inexpensive service. Don't we all take advantage of anything that has low prices??
> 
> ...


Amen brother Amen!!!!


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> Gum, wet wipes, tissues, sanitizer = $4.oo at the dollar store and will last a while.
> Writing off mileage for the same time period = way much more.
> 
> You can only include one or the other. Doing both runs you a risk of getting flagged by the IRS. Hope you're logging all your miles.


Why would you only be able to include "one or the other?" The mileage deduction accounts for all vehicle expenses...so you count double count mileage deduction AND say oil changes or tires. The waters and such are totally separate expenses, similar to a portion of your mobile phone bill...this is a separate deduction of expenses.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but, as I understand it, tax write-offs work like this:
> 
> You make $30,000/year.
> The federal income tax rate is 15%.
> ...


That is correct...deducting an expense only means that you are reducing the taxes owed on that particular amount, as it is no longer income, so you still are paying, as you stated, 85% of the cost of amenities.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

atomix said:


> Do either of you think offering extras actually boosted the bottom line. If so, any idea how much, say, over a month.


Looking back, I don't think it boosted my bottom line. Maybe a handful of times did I get a tip that the pax directly stated it was for the water. I never looked at it as something to help my bottom line, but at the same time I chose to ignore that it was an additional expense. Just one more time I had my head in the sand, as if the water and gum was delivered by the Uber fairy in the middle of the night.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

atomix said:


> Jax, sounds right. What ever portion of purchase used for business gets deducted from your business income. For example, if you bought a 24 pack of water at Costco for $9 only for ride share, then 100% , $9, gets deducted from whatever business income from that year. If only 1/2 used for business, only deduct 50%, etc.


She makes sense. By throwing in miles AND expenses, you run a great risk of getting flagged. When it comes to drinks, you can deduct 50% of the value being used for business. Which is why a detailed log full of miles is more beneficial.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Why would you only be able to include "one or the other?" The mileage deduction accounts for all vehicle expenses...so you count double count mileage deduction AND say oil changes or tires. The waters and such are totally separate expenses, similar to a portion of your mobile phone bill...this is a separate deduction of expenses.


You can enter those additional expenses if you like. Your schedule C will look suspicious and possibly audited. Feel free to Google "Shared Earnings/Rideshare". It will elaborate what I was trying to explain in my previous comment.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> You can enter those additional expenses if you like. Your schedule C will look suspicious and possibly audited. Feel free to Google "Shared Earnings/Rideshare". It will elaborate what I was trying to explain in my previous comment.


At this point I can only ask others to consult a tax professional on this situation as we clearly don't see it the same way.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Why would you only be able to include "one or the other?" The mileage deduction accounts for all vehicle expenses...so you count double count mileage deduction AND say oil changes or tires. The waters and such are totally separate expenses, similar to a portion of your mobile phone bill...this is a separate deduction of expenses.


Not sure if you are referring to one of my posts but here:

Standard Mileage

If standard mileage is used for a year, you cannot claim any actual expenses for that year (insurance, repairs, maintenance, tire changes, title fees, etc).If you choose standard mileage, you must do so before the deadline for filing your return.Standard mileage must be chosen in the first year the vehicle is placed in service. In future years, it can be changed to actual expenses, but then cannot be changed back to standard mileage.To see the standard mileage rates click here.

Actual Expenses

Actual expenses can include: depreciation, lease payments, registration fees, licenses, gas, insurance, repairs, oil, garage rental, tires, tolls, and parking fees.Actual expenses can be chosen at any time during the useful life of the vehicle, but once chosen cannot be changed to another method.If changed from standard mileage, you must use straight-line depreciation for the remainder of the years the vehicle is in service.

Other expenses not listed above can be claimed separate.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Mine gets a little more complicated because I do Uber and I am an High School and Youth Football Referee and get paid as a contractor. I have a Sole Proprietorship setup so I do everything combined. So I do include my Cell Phone, I use a tablet for Ubering as well (both mine not Ubers), mileage, gas, maintenance, wear and tear, tag renewal, taxes, uniforms (Even for Uber, Black Polo and Jeans), gum,mints, water, vomit bags, umbrellas. I record it all and I try and write it all off if I can. But I record it all on my spreadsheet.


Your black Polo and jeans are not deductible.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Your black Polo and jeans are not deductible.


Anything is deductible if you know the right tax professional.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hurdlr.com

This site can explain what Rideshare write offs apply. It even has a phone app.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

atomix said:


> *Change begins with accepting we have worth and value. *
> 
> In practical terms, consider this scenario: when a passenger gets in vehicle, briefly go over whatever courtesies you can provide them, like spotify, cd player, water, gum, phone chargers, and so on, to warm the atmosphere. Then switch into whatever rules you may have for riding in your vehicle such as wearing a seat belt, not eating, and of course, "to avoid any misunderstandings, tips aren't required--or expected; if you are happy with my service though, any consideration will be appreciated." Once that's said, never bring up tips again unless they do. The passenger has just been sweetened to the idea of tipping without even realizing it because the approach was subtle.


I'm pretty sure my riders would stop listening after grabbing the free gum and water. By the time I went through all of that the 5 minute $3.20 (my market) trip would be done and they'd be gone anyway.

That actually would annoy me as a pax.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm pretty sure my riders would stop listening after grabbing the free gum and water. By the time I went through all of that the 5 minute $3.20 (my market) trip would be done and they'd be gone anyway.
> 
> That actually would annoy me as a pax.


Lol. Just keep the speech real, real short. Who knows, it might help your bottom line.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Anything is deductible if you know the right tax professional.


The IRS is very clear about clothing/uniform deductions. Not gonna argue. See below from irs.gov

It is not enough that you wear distinctive clothing. The clothing must be specifically required by your employer. Nor is it enough that you do not, in fact, wear your work clothes away from work. The clothing must not be suitable for taking the place of your regular clothing.

Examples of workers who may be able to deduct the cost and upkeep of work clothes are: delivery workers, firefighters, health care workers, law enforcement officers, letter carriers, professional athletes, and transportation workers (air, rail, bus, etc.).

Musicians and entertainers can deduct the cost of theatrical clothing and accessories that are not suitable for everyday wear.

However, work clothing consisting of white cap, white shirt or white jacket, white bib overalls, and standard work shoes, which a painter is required by his union to wear on the job, is not distinctive in character or in the nature of a uniform. Similarly, the costs of buying and maintaining blue work clothes worn by a welder at the request of a foreman are not deductible.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberLou said:


> So you are assuming their assumptions? Makes perfect sense.


I have had several pax who didn't realise we drove our own cars.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> Gum, wet wipes, tissues, sanitizer = $4.oo at the dollar store and will last a while.
> Writing off mileage for the same time period = way much more.
> 
> You can only include one or the other. Doing both runs you a risk of getting flagged by the IRS. Hope you're logging all your miles.


That's not true. The mileage accounts fir the VEHICLE only. You can also deduct other expenses. You just can't double dip by doing mileage and then say tires.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> You can enter those additional expenses if you like. Your schedule C will look suspicious and possibly audited. Feel free to Google "Shared Earnings/Rideshare". It will elaborate what I was trying to explain in my previous comment.


I have been deducting mileage AND non vehicle related expenses for 24 years with no issues.

Think about it: what if you drove a truck for a construction business? You don't NOT get to deduct your $10,000 worth if saws and other work tools because you deducted the truck mileage.


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Just a quick simple calculation I worked Friday, Saturday, and Sunday night this past weekend. I made $521.70 after Uber fees deducted. I drove a total of 283 miles.
> 
> So you drove 283 total miles and grossed over $650? I dont see how that is even close to realistic. In fact I find it quite suspicious.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Your black Polo and jeans are not deductible.


If they are your uniform, they are deductable. Buy them from a uniform store with uniform in the name, and there can be no arguement


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have been deducting mileage AND non vehicle related expenses for 24 years with no issues.
> 
> Think about it: what if you drove a truck for a construction business? You don't NOT get to deduct your $10,000 worth if saws and other work tools because you deducted the truck mileage.


there's a few differences between your example and Rideshare. If I had to use your example. A construction company (at least around my area) owns the vehicle, the mileage and material they are carrying is an expense to the company. If you're being contracted to drive for the company, but your carrying material for them from point A to B. No, why would you deduct the cost of cargo.

Do what works for you.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> there's a few differences between your example and Rideshare. If I had to use your example. A construction company (at least around my area) owns the vehicle, the mileage and material they are carrying is an expense to the company. If you're being contracted to drive for the company, but your carrying material for them from point A to B. No, why would you deduct the cost of cargo.
> 
> Do what works for you.


I meant a construction business YOU own. Considering we're driving vehicles we own I thought that was understood.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Not sure if you are referring to one of my posts but here:
> 
> Standard Mileage
> 
> ...


Nope, that wasn't at you, but good info in your reply regardless.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's not true. The mileage accounts fir the VEHICLE only. You can also deduct other expenses. You just can't double dip by doing mileage and then say tires.


Others may disagree... Taxes and tipping... Two topics that are quite a mindful.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> Others may disagree... Taxes and tipping... Two topics that are quite a mindful.


Others can disagree all they want. I just follow what the IRS publications SAY.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I meant a construction business YOU own. Considering we're driving vehicles we own I thought that was understood.


Well, of course. If you have a legitimate business with a tax ID, go nuts and apply almost everything as a write off. Hell, buy yourself a brand new F-350 dually and write off the lease payments and insurance. Let's not forget you also have all the power to set your rates, fees, etc.

In Rideshare, it's a different monster. You don't have full control, except for your car. You don't have all the rights as a construction company.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Others can disagree all they want. I just follow what the IRS publications SAY.


The IRS don't even follow what the publication say.... Too many loopholes.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberLou said:


> How is it that some drivers have this sense of power or entitlement? They act like we are doing the Riders this huge favor by blessing them with our presents. That they should bow down to us. This is a concept I don't understand.
> 
> I hate to break it to everyone we are in the service industry, whether you like it or not we are here to provide a service. Regardless if we disagree with the rates, regardless if the company allows tipping or not, it is not the Riders fault Uber is a very inexpensive service. Don't we all take advantage of anything that has low prices??
> 
> ...


POST # 1 /UberLou : Bison is going to
"argument against"
Your Misusage of "presents", where Your
Sentence requires "presence" of mind to
use the Correct Word. Jeepers!

Bostonian SMH.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Scenicruiser said:


> If they are your uniform, they are deductable. Buy them from a uniform store with uniform in the name, and there can be no arguement


You would need to embroider the Uber logo over here to make it deductible


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> You would need to embroider the Uber logo over here to make it deductible


I copied the exact part of what the IRS says and he's still arguing. Polo shirt and jeans! If the IRS allowed clothes you use to work to be deductible that would be almost anything I wore at any job.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I copied the exact part of what the IRS says and he's still arguing. Polo shirt and jeans! If the IRS allowed clothes you use to work to be deductible that would be almost anything I wore at any job.


Technically you I can claim anything you like, Until the IRS audit you


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I copied the exact part of what the IRS says and he's still arguing. Polo shirt and jeans! If the IRS allowed clothes you use to work to be deductible that would be almost anything I wore at any job.


I can quote the IRS showing that we are not considered contractors but you can see how much water that holds.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Well doubt all you want, it was a holiday weekend with a few festivals. Surge got up to 2.9x in Downtown Atlanta. I felt very lucky and blessed that weekend, I doubt it will happen again. Plus I never just drive, if I don't have a rider I'm parked. My mileage is always low.


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Well doubt all you want, it was a holiday weekend with a few festivals. Surge got up to 2.9x in Downtown Atlanta. I felt very lucky and blessed that weekend, I doubt it will happen again. Plus I never just drive, if I don't have a rider I'm parked. My mileage is always low.


Even if you only had 25% dead miles( which is incredibly low) you would have needed to be at 3x surge on nearly every ride. How about you post those trips? Even just a few.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> You would need to embroider the Uber logo over here to make it deductible


Or your own. Would that work? Can it be very small?


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Do you think by simply offering a tip option on an App that the riders are just going to miraculously just start tipping drivers for the hell of it?


I agree with a lot of what you say. In practice, however, adding a tip option to the app makes a marked difference.

I have a good sampling of trips with Uber, and also with Lyft. I give the same great service no matter which company brought the passenger to my car.

On average, one cash tip out of every 20 Uber trips. On Lyft, it's 10 out of 20 passengers who tip.

Minor corporate-cultural issues aside, the primary difference here is that tip option in the app. The power of suggestion is huge.

Likewise...watch a band playing on stage. Most will put a tip jar at the edge of the stage, and maybe a handful of people will use it over the course of a night. Maybe zero tips for the night. I know this because I have played in, and followed many bands who are friends of mine.

When someone is bold enough to mention the tip jar between songs, tips pick up. Have someone carry that jar around the club, and even more tips. Make that person a hot chick, or a young child, and you'll get maximum tippage. All with the same service (performance) from the band on stage.

I don't believe drivers should solicit tips so obviously. It's a different gig, and it's not professional to beg. Just illustrating the point.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Scenicruiser said:


> Or your own. Would that work? Can it be very small?


If it was your own business logo or trademark yeah fine. That would prove beyond a doubt that it is corporate wear here in Australia

Guys why is I guess it would need to be visible


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

rjenkins said:


> I agree with a lot of what you say. In practice, however, adding a tip option to the app makes a marked difference.
> 
> I have a good sampling of trips with Uber, and also with Lyft. I give the same great service no matter which company brought the passenger to my car.
> 
> ...


Drivers work in an odd spot where the company they contract with, Uber, actively discourages tipping. In public's mind, question of whether to tip or not is still being figured out because ride share culture is so young. Reduced rates, safe ride fees, and in some areas higher commissions, plus rising vehicle operational expenses, makes earning difficult. All these factors seriously squeeze drivers financially. For this reason drivers, if they want to maximize earnings, should learn to become comfortable--"bold enough," as you said--to protect their interests.

In requesting tips, discretion is critical. Try this:

When a passenger gets in vehicle, briefly go over whatever courtesies you can provide them, like spotify, cd player, water, gum, phone chargers, and so on, to warm the atmosphere. Then switch into whatever rules you may have for riding in your vehicle, such as wearing a seat belt, not eating, and of course, "to avoid any misunderstandings, tips aren't required--or expected; if you are happy with my service though, any consideration will be appreciated." Once that's said, never bring up tips again unless they do. The passenger has just been *sweetened *to the idea of tipping without even realizing it because the approach was subtle.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

That approach may work for you and that's great. At some point don't be surprised if you get a jerk off that tells you to " skip your intro, get moving, you're wasting my time"... But I can just speak for my market. Rated #2 as rudest.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> That approach may work for you and that's great. At some point don't be surprised if you get a jerk off that tells you to " skip your intro, get moving, you're wasting my time"... But I can just speak for my market. Rated #2 as rudest.


Lol. No one ever said customer service is easy.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Most customers are laid back, so won't mind. That occasional jerk doesn't have to ruin everything.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

atomix said:


> Most customers are laid back, so won't mind. That occasional jerk doesn't have to ruin everything.


If the jerk is 1 out of 50, no issues. Get a couple like that here and there. Your rating tanks and you're out the game enjoying your amenities at home.... Deactivated.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> If the jerk is 1 out of 50, no issues. Get a couple like that here and there. Your rating tanks and you're out the game enjoying your amenities at home.... Deactivated.


Yep, that 4.6 cut-off or whatever handcuffs drivers too much.

How's NJ been treating you?


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Going through my first summer. All the main action is down the shore and my normal stomping grounds are now ghost towns. I don't drive much to begin with. But the differences in weekend revenue are crazy. Which is why I guess I'm such an advocate of tipping. Balance out the losses


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

Uber has spun this thing in Uber's favor and F the drivers, riders are willing to bet any amount of $ that tips are included in their $4 fare and Uber stated on Uber's website that tips are not allowed. Uber wins and the consumer wins, it's cashless to provide a safety prevention for drivers so we do not get robbed LOL, tipping not required means to riders Tipping not allowed so after hauling luggage loading unloading while the healthy pax watched me they said, WOW we would tip you if it was allowed and not already included, I responded, it's not included you are only paying miles and time, none of the fare is gratuity, and the Uber tip police will not put you in Uber jail, they responded that they checked the 15% tip box, I then told them that it said Uber Taxi and Black car does not apply to UberX, XL, or Select, Uber knows this and makes no attempt to correct it, Uber also sent drivers a code of conduct with things like , zero tolerance for open containers but failed to send it to the riders, so once again drivers are the shitheads


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> Going through my first summer. All the main action is down the shore and my normal stomping grounds are now ghost towns. I don't drive much to begin with. But the differences in weekend revenue are crazy. Which is why I guess I'm such an advocate of tipping. Balance out the losses


Sorry to hear about slow down. Tipping is huge. Most service jobs where tipping is standard don't pay that much. All those extra tips, however, can add up nicely, giving low paid workers some decent money; some actually make very nice money. Try that technique I mentioned above, it works well. Just tweek it how you want.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Shine'ola said:


> Uber has spun this thing in Uber's favor and F the drivers, riders are willing to bet any amount of $ that tips are included in their $4 fare and Uber stated on Uber's website that tips are not allowed. Uber wins and the consumer wins, it's cashless to provide a safety prevention for drivers so we do not get robbed LOL, tipping not required means to riders Tipping not allowed so after hauling luggage loading unloading while the healthy pax watched me they said, WOW we would tip you if it was allowed and not already included, I responded, it's not included you are only paying miles and time, none of the fare is gratuity, and the Uber tip police will not put you in Uber jail, they responded that they checked the 15% tip box, I then told them that it said Uber Taxi and Black car does not apply to UberX, XL, or Select, Uber knows this and makes no attempt to correct it, Uber also sent drivers a code of conduct with things like , zero tolerance for open containers but failed to send it to the riders, so once again drivers are the shitheads


Crazy how so-called independent contractors--us--have little, if any, real independence. WTF. Anyway, my friend, keep educating your passengers about the tipping situation. That's how things change.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

UberLou said:


> we are doing the Riders this huge favor by blessing them with our presents


1st of all -its presence not presents 
2nd of all- -I just dont have the energy to get into it with ya- 
3rd - I quit awhile ago,,,so it really doesnt matter what I say anymore
finally,,,,I absolutely know that you will get to the point where you have had enough of the uber BS and will move on--

uber&out


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

jackstraww said:


> 1st of all -its presence not presents
> 2nd of all- -I just dont have the energy to get into it with ya-
> 3rd - I quit awhile ago,,,so it really doesnt matter what I say anymore
> finally,,,,I absolutely know that you will get to the point where you have had enough of the uber BS and will move on--
> ...


Are you really going to correct my word choice and grammer, have you reviewed your post? I don't know why you even wasted your time typing anything. Thanks for the two minutes of my life I won't get back reading and responding to your dribble.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

I always just say " Man I wish I had some cash so I could get a cold Heineken when I get off "


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Technically you I can claim anything you like, Until the IRS audit you


True to a point. At a certain level it becomes fraud and could be prosecuted as such. Although in the case of Uber drivers it's more like ignorance. And I think many more are oblivious and not even deducting mileage. The IRS is probably coming put ahead on them.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Are you really going to correct my word choice and grammer, have you reviewed your post? I don't know why you even wasted your time typing anything. Thanks for the two minutes of my life I won't get back reading and responding to your dribble.


Lou,

another member brought up this same issue yesterday. Seems like the misspell really irritates some folks, like waving a red flag in front of a bull. Using edit function on your original post might save some aggravation.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Shine'ola said:


> I always just say " Man I wish I had some cash so I could get a cold Heineken when I get off "


Amen to that.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

rjenkins said:


> I agree with a lot of what you say. In practice, however, adding a tip option to the app makes a marked difference.
> 
> I have a good sampling of trips with Uber, and also with Lyft. I give the same great service no matter which company brought the passenger to my car.
> 
> ...


AT Dominos of course the drivers get tipped. In my good neighborhood it's 95% of the time. Crap neighborhoods it's nowhere near as good. My uber clientele are much closer on demographic to the customers ordering from my Dominos. 5% tip.

IN the store when people come to pick up their pizza they get the same sort of printed receipt as a delivery. Tip option is there. About 15% will add a tip when they drive to pick up their own food. Those tips, even if a driver waits on them, are shared amongst the store workers who don't deliver.

So tipping is increased 3 fold from Uber and all the person is doing (most customers assume the person ringing them up gets it) is possibly taking money or running a credit card and handing them the pizza. Again, same customer demographic.

I think it's various things. One, most pay with credit card and the option is there. They have to see it when they sign. Most of our customers (probably 80%) pay with credit, both delivery and pickup. For some it's a reflexive act.

However the cash customers also tip. In store as well but at lower rates. For delivery it's slightly lower. For in store it's probably half the rate of the credit customers.

I think this is mostly due to demographics as there is a different class of customers using cash. But the fact we do get some (still higher than Uber) is reason two: they know what they're paying. They are having to think about the transaction. For delivery the general consensus that delivery people are tipped kicks in and they tip. At the store they see everyone working and that $2 change seems to be no big deal and a way to thank us for the fast service.

Uber has managed to take all these subtle hints away. Having an option in the app and having it say "Delivery charge does not include a tip for the driver. Please reward our drivers for their awesomeness" as it says ON DOMINOS PIZZA BOXES would increase tipping at least 10 fold IMHO.

FYI the in store workers at my store each get about $200 a month off these in store tips. They are making not much above minimum wage from their paycheck. Ask them if it matters. The drivers make 2/3 and up off their tips. For me about 3/4 of my take home is tips. We do get about 27 cents per mile in gas money from Dominos (varies by store).


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

UberLou said:


> I get tips frequently; on average over my Friday and Saturday night shifts I get about $2 a trip. Do I hate that there is not an option on the App? Yes I am but instead of complaining about it I do something. I have read hundreds of posts and do you know who complains the most about the lack of tipping option on the App? The same damn drivers that make fun of others for opening doors, providing water, chargers, mints and gum. They damn Partners like me for offering amenities. Do you think by simply offering a tip option on an App that the riders are just going to miraculously just start tipping drivers for the hell of it? You get out what you put in; you can argument against that all you want.
> Thanks,
> UberLou


Glad you are getting decent tips. However my experience has been simply this, when driving for Uber, tips are VERY rare. When driving for Lyft (who offers a way to tip within the app) I get FAR more tips.
How much of a difference you might ask? Night and day. Uber: ~10% of all passengers tip. Lyft over 60% tip. That is my experience and why I will always back anyone that suggests a tip option should be included in the app.
The funny part is, Uber (Travis?) seems to think by placing a tip option it creates awkwardness for the passenger. BS. It creates far more awkwardness when it is NOT there and they ask about it. Just put the tip option in the app and the discussion dies. Period.

As for providing water or gum. I have done this at times, even recently. However I have found it often makes LESS impact on my chance of receiving a tip, than if I simply provide good service (opening doors, carrying bags, good conversation, offering access to a charger, etc). In fact, it often seems the ones that take you up on water or gum are the ones that are the most disingenuous. They will say, _"OH! Gum! Water!... 5 stars for you buddy!"_ **nom nom nom**... then they get out, leaving the trash behind and I later learn that my rating actually goes down.

When you convey an _"everything is free on me"_ mentality, you get back exactly what THEY put in, NOTHING.
UberX is catering to the TAKERS, not the givers, of the world... the ones who want everything for free and then some; The leeches.

Do not try to compare them to those of us who respect others while appreciating something for free from time to time. You are talking apples to oranges then.

The lady with the low score in this video is pretty spot on to the mentality the leeches embody:


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

atomix said:


> Lou,
> 
> another member brought up this same issue yesterday. Seems like the misspell really irritates some folks, like waving a red flag in front of a bull. Using edit function on your original post might save some aggravation.


I changed it earlier, I know I could have changed it sooner but chose not to. At least when others brought it up they had valid points and brought value to the conversation.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Glad you are getting decent tips. However my experience has been simply this, when driving for Uber, tips are VERY rare. When driving for Lyft (who offers a way to tip within the app) I get FAR more tips.
> How much of a difference you might ask? Night and day. Uber: ~10% of all passengers tip. Lyft over 60% tip. That is my experience and why I will always back anyone that suggests a tip option should be included in the app.
> The funny part is, Uber (Travis?) seems to think by placing a tip option it creates awkwardness for the passenger. BS. It creates far more awkwardness when it is NOT there and they ask about it. Just put the tip option in the app and the discussion dies. Period.
> 
> ...


That lady pissed me off. She only cared about what's good for her.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Everyone doing this is different. You say you make a decent wage doing this. Good for you. Everything is relative. For me, cashing in the equity on my car can hardly be considered a decent wage, but that's just how I look at it. If you are averaging 20K miles a year, your car will be worthless in four years. Calculate that into your decent wage.
With regards to extra service for tips, I don't offer anyone anything. No water, no mints, no Spotify...nothing. Just a clean car and a trip from point A to B. If I get a tip...great. If I don't, I'm not surprised. The problem most of us have with Uber is that they lie to both the passengers and drivers. They say tip is included. Bullshit. For me, trying to keep a "positive" outlook on getting ****ed and lied to by Uber is simply being a doormat. I drive when I'm bored. I use the couple extra dollars for fun. I can't imagine living in my car trying to make a career out of this, or sucking up to a bunch of drunk 20 somethings in the hope they will toss me a couple extra dollars. Am I negative? Nope. Simply realistic.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> The funny part is, Uber (Travis?) seems to think by placing a tip option it creates awkwardness for the passenger. BS. It creates far more awkwardness when it is NOT there and they ask about it. Just put the tip option in the app and the discussion dies. Period.


I agree. Lyft's implementation of the tip feature is elegant, and designed to eliminate awkwardness. Passengers are generally out of the car, and out of sight when they're presented with the option, and can tip or not tip, without pressure from the driver. Drivers don't even find out if they got tipped until they look at the daily report, the next morning. So, no danger of repercussion (dirty looks, squealing tires, etc).

It works well. I think that Uber might have put a tip function in the app from the start, if they only knew about all the hoo-hah it would cause. But now, they probably won't because of stubborn corporate pride. They've gone too far down the road of explaining and trying to change American culture, that doing a 180 wouldn't look good. Well, it would look good to me, as it would display wisdom. I don't believe they'd agree, though.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

On the topic of entitlement:


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> On the topic of entitlement:
> View attachment 7875


Way funny


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

[


Yuri Lygotme said:


> On the topic of entitlement:
> View attachment 7875


Our glorious transportation company, oops, technology company, should offer to supply drivers. It's all about improving the "rider experience," you see.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Wow hot towels, what s great idea!!


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Maybe give the ladies a facial? Yayyy, 5 STARS! They'll want the tip too.


----------



## nunyabusiness (Jan 16, 2015)

^troll

Abolish tipping for better wages!


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

^ douschebag... Don't like tips, go work in a different country.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

nunyabusiness said:


> ^troll
> 
> Abolish tipping for better wages!


Bro, are you being serious or just trolling?


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

I yet have to read where a driver expected the customer to bow down or even close? All drivers expect is respect. We get it when people are occasionally rude but in my experience major of the uber riders are entitled and expect to be treated like a millionaire. They pay less because the service they are using cheap service means no amenities. You just stated you get out what you put in so passengers get what they pay. For amenities like water and gum and opening doors they should use an expensive service! 

Also, since when is paying for transportation from point A to point B means youre paying for water etc? Transportation services are to take passengers from point A to point B safely. Passengers should know and they know that drivers barely make minimum wage and use their own car so they should be tipped.

When I drove I treated Uber/lyft riders equally yet Lyft riders almost always tipped some even tipped cash while uber riders are flat out cheap and act entitled.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Monica rodriguez said:


> I yet have to read where a driver expected the customer to bow down or even close? All drivers expect is respect. We get it when people are occasionally rude but in my experience major of the uber riders are entitled and expect to be treated like a millionaire. They pay less because the service they are using cheap service means no amenities. You just stated you get out what you put in so passengers get what they pay. For amenities like water and gum and opening doors they should use an expensive service!
> 
> Also, since when is paying for transportation from point A to point B means youre paying for water etc? Transportation services are to take passengers from point A to point B safely. Passengers should know and they know that drivers barely make minimum wage and use their own car so they should be tipped.
> 
> When I drove I treated Uber/lyft riders equally yet Lyft riders almost always tipped some even tipped cash while uber riders are flat out cheap and act entitled.


Hey Monica,

What's up?

Sounds like you found out first hand how the drive cultures between Uber and Lyft are so different. Uber actively discourages tipping. Little surprise so few Uber passengers tip their drivers. In contrast, Lyft encourages tipping by including a tip icon on the app. Unreal. Just that one small feature adds way more money to Lyft driver's bottom line. Uber drivers have to take it upon themselves to educate passengers that tipping is okay.

If you have time, check out a response I wrote to the OP on why Uber drivers deserve tips. Hope you like it:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-response-on-why-uber-drivers-deserve-tips.21401/


----------



## ChanaB (May 30, 2015)

I'd like to put in a passenger's point of view. I am not a driver but a passenger. Tipping is something I firmly believe in. To me if I use Uber it is no different than if I ordered a pizza from dominos or pizza hut where they add a delivery charge. I know those driver don't get the delivery fee I was charged so I always tip them. I tip according to how friendly the person was and whether or not they do what they were supposed to do. Such as saying thank you or please.

I myself would not like to see Uber put a tipping thing on the app. My reasons is it would be one more step I would have to take. it is easier for me to hand the driver cash than to type in an amount I want to tip. it also gives the driver some cash that moment instead of them having to wait for it. Know what I mean?

I do appreciate all of you for what you do. I can no longer drive due to poor eyesight and would be stranded if it wasn't for you all. So thank you for being drivers. And keep smiling


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

ChanaB said:


> I'd like to put in a passenger's point of view. I am not a driver but a passenger. Tipping is something I firmly believe in. To me if I use Uber it is no different than if I ordered a pizza from dominos or pizza hut where they add a delivery charge. I know those driver don't get the delivery fee I was charged so I always tip them. I tip according to how friendly the person was and whether or not they do what they were supposed to do. Such as saying thank you or please.
> 
> I myself would not like to see Uber put a tipping thing on the app. My reasons is it would be one more step I would have to take. it is easier for me to hand the driver cash than to type in an amount I want to tip. it also gives the driver some cash that moment instead of them having to wait for it. Know what I mean?
> 
> I do appreciate all of you for what you do. I can no longer drive due to poor eyesight and would be stranded if it wasn't for you all. So thank you for being drivers. And keep smiling


Chana,

thank you so much for valuing service drivers provide. It really does help motivate us to keep giving riders a positive experience. Would you please post a tweet on Uber's Twitter page, letting them know that riders should be encouraged to tip. Thing is, a tip app option isn't absolutely necessary; heck, just allowing us to accept a tip without having to refuse it first, would be great. Below is Uber's Twitter link.

https://twitter.com/uber


----------



## ChanaB (May 30, 2015)

I just told other riders I always tip and they should offer a tip as well. I did it on twitter. 

Anytime a service is provided a tip should be offered as long as the service was decent. I don't expect extras just a pleasant individual.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

ChanaB said:


> I just told other riders I always tip and they should offer a tip as well. I did it on twitter.
> 
> Anytime a service is provided a tip should be offered as long as the service was decent. I don't expect extras just a pleasant individual.


Cool. Have a great weekend.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

ChanaB said:


> I myself would not like to see Uber put a tipping thing on the app. My reasons is it would be one more step I would have to take. it is easier for me to hand the driver cash than to type in an amount I want to tip. it also gives the driver some cash that moment instead of them having to wait for it. Know what I mean?


I think most of us appreciate your response and yes, we would agree that having some immediate cash is always nice. 
However carrying cash is also a liability for us as drivers, should the next rider we pick up decide he/she wants to hold us up. It does and has happened. For that reason, I am definitely in favor for keeping as little cash on hand as possible.

Have you used Lyft before? They have a tip option.
Not sure placing a tip option within the app would be considered an extra step, esp if you chose to leave a cash tip instead. It's simply a blank that you either fill in or leave blank when you leave a rating.
The MAIN difference is that it removes any awkwardness (for those who find it awkward) when the trip is completed. It keeps it private, places the control in the passengers hand, and does not require that they carry cash, as MANY riders do not.


----------



## ChanaB (May 30, 2015)

I haven't used Lyft. Not yet at least. I am new even to using Uber. I have used a lot of taxis in the past though and generally pay the fare by credit card and the tip with cash. 

I do understand how carrying a large amount of cash is dangerous, very dangerous indeed. That may be why Uber says not to tip so others won't think the drivers have a large amount of cash? It is an idea.

If they evr do a tip thing on the app I probably would still tip in cash.


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I get tips frequently; on average over my Friday and Saturday night shifts I get about $2 a trip. Do I hate that there is not an option on the App? Yes I am but instead of complaining about it I do something. I have read hundreds of posts and do you know who complains the most about the lack of tipping option on the App? The same damn drivers that make fun of others for opening doors, providing water, chargers, mints and gum. They damn Partners like me for offering amenities. Do you think by simply offering a tip option on an App that the riders are just going to miraculously just start tipping drivers for the hell of it? You get out what you put in; you can argument against that all you want.


Did you take in the consideration that maybe people are nicer in the area you are working and they believe a good driver should be rewarded? I just don't find it fair that you are telling this to drivers who live in big cities like NY, LA, Chicago, etc. I tried to do same things you did here in LA. It just doesn't generate any tip.


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

UberLou said:


> How is it that some drivers have this sense of power or entitlement? They act like we are doing the Riders this huge favor by blessing them with our presence. That they should bow down to us. This is a concept I don't understand.


I know you are trying to exaggerate but seriously "bow down"?


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

ChanaB said:


> I'd like to put in a passenger's point of view. I am not a driver but a passenger. Tipping is something I firmly believe in. To me if I use Uber it is no different than if I ordered a pizza from dominos or pizza hut where they add a delivery charge. I know those driver don't get the delivery fee I was charged so I always tip them. I tip according to how friendly the person was and whether or not they do what they were supposed to do. Such as saying thank you or please.
> 
> I myself would not like to see Uber put a tipping thing on the app. My reasons is it would be one more step I would have to take. it is easier for me to hand the driver cash than to type in an amount I want to tip. it also gives the driver some cash that moment instead of them having to wait for it. Know what I mean?
> 
> I do appreciate all of you for what you do. I can no longer drive due to poor eyesight and would be stranded if it wasn't for you all. So thank you for being drivers. And keep smiling


Excellent rider point of view! It's good to see your argument for not including a tipping option in the app...a viewpoint that I often believe is behind Uber's stubbornness to do so...to keep it as simple as possible. Nothing wrong with it if that's legitimately their reasoning (there will be many here to argue that it's out of pure bullheadedness and a culture of taking their driver-partners for granted). Either way, your view point is welcome here!

Like you, I use tipping a means to show my appreciation, and apply the tip much in the same way you mentioned. My sister, who's been in the service industry since I was a pre-teen, schooled me young on why and how to tip. I even tip when I get take-out...not much, but something to show my understanding that a server or bartender, making a reduced, gratuity-supplemented wage, had to put that order together for me.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

ChanaB said:


> I'd like to put in a passenger's point of view. I am not a driver but a passenger. Tipping is something I firmly believe in. To me if I use Uber it is no different than if I ordered a pizza from dominos or pizza hut where they add a delivery charge. I know those driver don't get the delivery fee I was charged so I always tip them. I tip according to how friendly the person was and whether or not they do what they were supposed to do. Such as saying thank you or please.
> 
> I myself would not like to see Uber put a tipping thing on the app. My reasons is it would be one more step I would have to take. it is easier for me to hand the driver cash than to type in an amount I want to tip. it also gives the driver some cash that moment instead of them having to wait for it. Know what I mean?
> 
> I do appreciate all of you for what you do. I can no longer drive due to poor eyesight and would be stranded if it wasn't for you all. So thank you for being drivers. And keep smiling


You would still have the option of tipping cash. How is that an issue?


----------



## Grandpa Uber (May 12, 2015)

UberLou said:


> How is it that some drivers have this sense of power or entitlement? They act like we are doing the Riders this huge favor by blessing them with our presence. That they should bow down to us. This is a concept I don't understand.
> 
> I hate to break it to everyone we are in the service industry, whether you like it or not we are here to provide a service. Regardless if we disagree with the rates, regardless if the company allows tipping or not, it is not the Riders fault Uber is a very inexpensive service. Don't we all take advantage of anything that has low prices??
> 
> ...


Hi Uber Lou,
Right On. You reap what you sow. I have the same approach you do, lets get going or get out.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

Selcric said:


> You would be wrong, Travis openly blames the higher cost of riding on having a human driver, hence Uber buying extremely large facility and poaching top engineers to develop their own driverless technology.
> 
> Also it has been quoted that they decrease rates "because we can"
> 
> ...


I used to feel like those two above who initiated this thread and there is nothing wrong with what they say but 2500 plus rides later.....I am closer to your point of view brother. Uber is a long way from driverless tech primarily because Google will get there first with ooodles of excess cash. Uber?...not so much (remember that 14 billion is gross and much of that goes back to the drivers) and they are a short distance away from loosing the high rates of unemployment which feeds their driver machine.

Me? at 60, I have one foot in retirement but I like driving and making the extra money is great. I am sticking around because I need the money but I will be front and center with the popcorn when "the smartest guys in the room" (The Uberlords) get their asses kicked by a more innovative and better funded ride share organization that realizes their drivers are an important internal customer not to be disrespected or ignored.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> I used to feel like those two above who initiated this thread and there is nothing wrong with what they say but 2500 plus rides later.....I am closer to your point of view brother. Uber is a long way from driverless tech primarily because Google will get there first with ooodles of excess cash. Uber?...not so much (remember that 14 billion is gross and much of that goes back to the drivers) and they are a short distance away from loosing the high rates of unemployment which feeds their driver machine.
> 
> Me? at 60, I have one foot in retirement but I like driving and making the extra money is great. I am sticking around because I need the money but I will be front and center with the popcorn when "the smartest guys in the room" (The Uberlords) get their asses kicked by a more innovative and better funded ride share organization that realizes their drivers are an important internal customer not to be disrespected or ignored.


im waiting for Google. lyft it seems never had a pair of balls and I seriously doubt they even have a marketing team. if they do, they must be junior hs students who are doing the free labor. its too bad because lyft had a year or so to really take advantage over the negative press about uber to make their brand stand out. instead, lyft went and drafted ryan leaf and uber got manning. (NFL reference folks)

I do this part-time but no way I take peoples shit. I also don't do late nights and if I do, its close to home where I know where I can find a cop if needed. PAx think they should get me to do anything. nope. not this guy.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> When was the last time a rider brought out a drink, coffee, food out to a hard working X driver?


I have to admit that most riders who ask to go through drive-thru offer to buy me food. I think I have only accepted once. I wish that the vast majority whom I have declined that option had the decency to translate that into a little cash at the end of the ride.

(Thank you to the waitress last night who did just that and tipped cash after the drive-thru.)


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I have to admit that most riders who ask to go through drive-thru offer to buy me food. I think I have only accepted once. I wish that the vast majority whom I have declined that option had the decency to translate that into a little cash at the end of the ride.
> 
> (Thank you to the waitress last night who did just that and tipped cash after the drive-thru.)


Before I decided no more drive thrus unless surge I probably did about 6 or 7. Only ONE offered food. An ex NYC waitress. I declined and she did tip. None of the others tipped.

I have done 2 since then on surge. No food offer and no tip.

Pax who want drive thrus seem to be more ******y in general IMHO.

I tell them no eating in the car btw. If they so much as eat a fry it's a 2 * because then I have greasy fingerprints to deal with. If they decided to just ignore me completely I would kick them out but that hasn't been an issue yet.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> I think most of us appreciate your response and yes, we would agree that having some immediate cash is always nice.
> However carrying cash is also a liability for us as drivers, should the next rider we pick up decide he/she wants to hold us up. It does and has happened. For that reason, I am definitely in favor for keeping as little cash on hand as possible.
> 
> Have you used Lyft before? They have a tip option.
> ...


This is true however tips in the app also count towards your 1099 which means their taxed. Cash is not...unless you report it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

D Town said:


> This is true however tips in the app also count towards your 1099 which means their taxed. Cash is not...unless you report it.


I'd much rather get 70% or so of something than 100% of nothing.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'd much rather get 70% or so of something than 100% of nothing.


Don't get me wrong, I WANT a tip option in app. Just pointing out one of the advantages of cash...and you know Uber would demand 20% of the tip too...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

D Town said:


> Don't get me wrong, I WANT a tip option in app. Just pointing out one of the advantages of cash...and you know Uber would demand 20% of the tip too...


Well in California at least isn't that the basis for the suit? That they CAN'T take out any portion, thus proving it was NOT part of the fee?

I find in pizza delivery the average credit card tip is higher than the cash tips (people spend more with credit, period) so in the end the net to me is about the same. Plus it's better to have it show up as income if you ever actually want to buy a house or something. That's a big issue with being self employed anyway.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well in California at least isn't that the basis for the suit? That they CAN'T take out any portion, thus proving it was NOT part of the fee?
> 
> I find in pizza delivery the average credit card tip is higher than the cash tips (people spend more with credit, period) so in the end the net to me is about the same. Plus it's better to have it show up as income if you ever actually want to buy a house or something. That's a big issue with being self employed anyway.


IF the self employed gig was my primary source of income perhaps though you may be right about tips being higher on credit cards.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

No offense but Lou and his followers are simply put, full of shhhhhhhhhyt! Maybe you're some lonely introvert turd or you're just immune to kool aid. There isn't one person in here that wouldn't be a little disappointed or at least felt something after a 20 minute ride with a person or small group where you had great conversation and or they just tipped a lot to their service person from your ping and you safely transport them to point b then that awkward silence and a pat on the back thanks for looking out for us Lou, {{{{{{{{{slams door}}}}}}}}} 
Don't even reply unless you can admit it otherwise you're a liar and don't try to get all word savvy and Freudian


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

D Town said:


> Don't get me wrong, I WANT a tip option in app. Just pointing out one of the advantages of cash...and you know Uber would demand 20% of the tip too...


And Uber has tainted the minds of most of their clientele, they would probably add an option of "no tip" into the app, which the majority may choose, since NOW the PAX expectations are through the roof... This is what you call... A cluster****.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I have to admit that most riders who ask to go through drive-thru offer to buy me food. I think I have only accepted once. I wish that the vast majority whom I have declined that option had the decency to translate that into a little cash at the end of the ride.
> (Thank you to the waitress last night who did just that and tipped cash after the drive-thru.)


It is interesting how service workers like waitresses, delivery people, etc, tend to tip drivers well, even if they didn't have a great night of tips themselves.
Whenever I order something to be delivered or go out to eat, I always tip my service people. The better they are, the more they get. They would have to be downright awful not to get even a small tip.
I like the fact others in the service industry back each other up in this way. It's a good feeling.

Several times passengers have offered to buy food for me. I appreciate their gesture, even though I usually decline. 
While it's true that that is likely my only opportunity to receive some form of a tip from them; I would gain considerable weight if I accepted each offer.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

D Town said:


> Don't get me wrong, I WANT a tip option in app. Just pointing out one of the advantages of cash...and you know Uber would demand 20% of the tip too...


Not to mention that any tips Uber collects on our behalf will get report on our 1099misc. No hiding that money from Uncle Sam...... Not that I hide and of my cash tips.........


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Idontcare said:


> Did you take in the consideration that maybe people are nicer in the area you are working and they believe a good driver should be rewarded? I just don't find it fair that you are telling this to drivers who live in big cities like NY, LA, Chicago, etc. I tried to do same things you did here in LA. It just doesn't generate any tip.


I just share what I do, I wouldn't force my views on others and say my way is the only way. I just don't like when other drivers say what I am doing is wrong or dumb.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

LoneXer said:


> No offense but Lou and his followers are simply put, full of shhhhhhhhhyt! Maybe you're some lonely introvert turd or you're just immune to kool aid. There isn't one person in here that wouldn't be a little disappointed or at least felt something after a 20 minute ride with a person or small group where you had great conversation and or they just tipped a lot to their service person from your ping and you safely transport them to point b then that awkward silence and a pat on the back thanks for looking out for us Lou, {{{{{{{{{slams door}}}}}}}}}
> Don't even reply unless you can admit it otherwise you're a liar and don't try to get all word savvy and Freudian


Wow, a person has a different view from you and automatically there must be something wrong with them. I must be wrong because I don't agree with you. It is obvious you did not read the full thread before your mindless post. Once again you see what you want to see and leave out to so many details. I don't have the time or energy to point out how wrong your post is on so many levels, but you know what? I respect your opinion. You have a right to it.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

D Town said:


> This is true however tips in the app also count towards your 1099 which means their taxed. Cash is not...*unless you report it*.





UberLou said:


> Not to mention that any tips Uber collects on our behalf will get report on our 1099misc. *No hiding that money from Uncle Sam...... Not that I hide and of my cash tips........*.


Thus the public mine field has been laid... by all means, continue navigating it at your own peril.

_*grabs popcorn and a good seat to watch the 'fireworks'*_


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I just share what I do, I wouldn't force my views on others and say my way is the only way. I just don't like when other drivers say what I am doing is wrong or dumb.


How is this a response to anything I said? Did you even read my post or just glance over it? If you haven't quoted me, I wouldn't even think this was directed at me.


UberLou said:


> Yes I am but instead of complaining about it I do something.


To be more clear, this is the statement you made that I have most problem with. I and many other drivers already did those things you are talking about. Maybe we don't do it any longer, but at some point we did. And we got no tips. You are coming here thinking that you are doing something that rest of us already haven't tried.
And you completely ignored the point I brought up with we drive in different cities. I don't know anything about Woodstock, but I will guarantee you the people there must be a lot nicer than people here in LA. Do you really think that you can still collect those same tips if you worked here? Heck I wonder if you can even last here.


Idontcare said:


> I know you are trying to exaggerate but seriously "bow down"?


And you ignored this one too. Can you please explain to me what some drivers are doing or saying, that made you make this exaggeration?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Thursday and Friday I got almost $80 in tips on $200 in net fares, Thursday I only worked 4 hours. I even got a $5 referral and $13 in tips from one guy since I picked him up twice on Friday $17 each way $13 in tips and $5 referral.


----------



## PixieScott (May 12, 2015)

From Reddit (

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AdviceAnimals/comments/37z5lz
 ). Thought you guys would find it interesting,
Most of it supports what I suspected all along and listed out earlier in my thread.


----------



## PixieScott (May 12, 2015)

As a side note do people tip their doctor,dentist,car mechanic,mailman among others as well? Saying we should tip all service men is misleading.Tips in a restaurant are pooled and shared even between the chefs who don't interact with the customer. Similarly a software developer's program is used by many so should we be tipping programmers as well? While I tip because it is a social norm, I don't support the tipping model. The final price should account for costs and gratuity like it is in most fields. A job where someone is paid below minimum wage and has to rely on tips to swim above shouldn't exist in a properly functioning economic model.Rejecting tips are going to force people to seek fairer wages or for employers to give better wages since no one would want to work unless their wages are increased to match lost tips. So what if my burger is 20% more expensive. It already is due to the tip I have to fork out, at least the wages are guaranteed and not something I have to figure every time I buy a burger.


----------



## Spyder777 (May 31, 2015)

UberLou said:


> How is it that some drivers have this sense of power or entitlement? They act like we are doing the Riders this huge favor by blessing them with our presence. That they should bow down to us. This is a concept I don't understand.
> 
> I hate to break it to everyone we are in the service industry, whether you like it or not we are here to provide a service. Regardless if we disagree with the rates, regardless if the company allows tipping or not, it is not the Riders fault Uber is a very inexpensive service. Don't we all take advantage of anything that has low prices??
> 
> ...


You operate in a very special market. I offer mints, water, nearly new high overhead vehicle, friendly service, and get no real tips. Yes, I get $10 spending 30 minutes/15 miles returning a guy's cellphone (who actually promised a $20) and $5 sitting in T-Bell drive through for 20+ minutes while one of the three PAX's is chucking in the parking lot. Did it all with a smile on my face. Consider yourself lucky, douchbag.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Wow, a person has a different view from you and automatically there must be something wrong with them. I must be wrong because I don't agree with you. It is obvious you did not read the full thread before your mindless post. Once again you see what you want to see and leave out to so many details. I don't have the time or energy to point out how wrong your post is on so many levels, but you know what? I respect your opinion. You have a right to it.


Your well placed "wow" confirms my point. I'm not trying to make you look like a fool, my point is we are all human and when the things I mentioned are not reciprocated It affects our nature, so if it really doesn't bother you 100% then please tell what planet you might be from? If people are going to assume you just love driving them to and from in your newer, well maintained vehicle, paying for gas, washes, maintenances and don't forget the mint on the seat bottled Fiji water and fresh towels for $7 pre fees and no consideration well then please by all means take me to your leader.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

limepro said:


> Thursday and Friday I got almost $80 in tips on $200 in net fares, Thursday I only worked 4 hours. I even got a $5 referral and $13 in tips from one guy since I picked him up twice on Friday $17 each way $13 in tips and $5 referral.


Lime, your killing it in tips, man. Can you break-down what you do to get so many tips?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

atomix said:


> Lime, your killing it in tips, man. Can you break-down what you do to get so many tips?


Go to areas where 90% of the population is on vacation, they are happier to part with their money and have cash on them. Many probably don't tip in their home market but do while on vacation. A few asked about tipping in the app and I told they can't, others asked how it was where I was doing uber and I would reply with "I am loving it, mostly minimum trips but the cash tips make up for it" to which they would then break out the cash.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

limepro said:


> Go to areas where 90% of the population is on vacation, they are happier to part with their money and have cash on them. Many probably don't tip in their home market but do while on vacation. A few asked about tipping in the app and I told they can't, others asked how it was where I was doing uber and I would reply with "I am loving it, mostly minimum trips but the cash tips make up for it" to which they would then break out the cash.


Sweet, I heard that Miami gets lots of tourists, similar to parts of Los Angeles, I guess; getting tips should be easier. God, getting those tips helps so much. In LA this week, Uber decided to bless us with a fat 10 cent raise. WTF!!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

PixieScott said:


> As a side note do people tip their doctor,dentist,car mechanic,mailman among others as well? Saying we should tip all service men is misleading.Tips in a restaurant are pooled and shared even between the chefs who don't interact with the customer. Similarly a software developer's program is used by many so should we be tipping programmers as well? While I tip because it is a social norm, I don't support the tipping model. The final price should account for costs and gratuity like it is in most fields. A job where someone is paid below minimum wage and has to rely on tips to swim above shouldn't exist in a properly functioning economic model.Rejecting tips are going to force people to seek fairer wages or for employers to give better wages since no one would want to work unless their wages are increased to match lost tips. So what if my burger is 20% more expensive. It already is due to the tip I have to fork out, at least the wages are guaranteed and not something I have to figure every time I buy a burger.


We don't live in an economics text book. Professions that require a professional degree generally don't need their substantial salaries subsidized with tips. Yes, it'd be nice if capitalism worked as promised but it doesn't. The way its currently configured its a race to the bottom. Rejecting tips isn't going to force anything. All people look at is price. WHY do you think the lowest bidder usually wins? You think the person doing a job for the least money is doing a quality job? You get what you pay for. WHY do you think medical tourism is an industry? WHY do you think people buy knock off goods? WHY do you think people go to Walmart? Because bottom line is price over quality and if that means the company steps on the necks of its employees so be it. The public will still buy because the price is cheaper or at least appears so. Your idea was tried and failed by JC Penny if you'll remember:

"The idea was to offer everyday low prices that customers could consistently count on rather than the nearly 600 fleeting discounts, coupons and sales it once offered.

The bold plan has been closely watched by others in the retail industry, which is notorious for offering deep discounts to draw shoppers. But so far the experiment has served as a cautionary tale of how difficult it is to change shopper' habits: Penney next month is expected to report its fourth consecutive quarter of big sales drops and profit losses. After losing more than half of its value, Penney stock is trading at around $18. And the company's credit ratings are in junk status." http://www.cbsnews.com/news/jc-penney-sales-are-back/

Idealism meets reality. Your idea will not work.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

LoneXer said:


> Your well placed "wow" confirms my point. I'm not trying to make you look like a fool, my point is we are all human and when the things I mentioned are not reciprocated It affects our nature, so if it really doesn't bother you 100% then please tell what planet you might be from? If people are going to assume you just love driving them to and from in your newer, well maintained vehicle, paying for gas, washes, maintenances and don't forget the mint on the seat bottled Fiji water and fresh towels for $7 pre fees and no consideration well then please by all means take me to your leader.


My point, which you missed twice now, is you did not read the entire thread. You speak as if I'm against tips. I've stated mutiple times in this entire thread, I like tips, I get tips, we all deserve tips. Since Uber does not promote tipping we as drivers have to do things to entice the gratuity. Whether it be providing extras or simply educating them. When I don't get a tip of course it bothers me, I just don't hold the rider accountable. Where I disagree with most others is where they think the rider should just know to tip.

The extras I personally provide have resulted in my rating being high and the fact that my tips are gradually getting bigger and come more often.

If you don't provide extras fine, that is your decision, but don't critize and belittle me for something you disagree with.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

UberLou said:


> My point, which you missed twice now, is you did not read the entire thread. You speak as if I'm against tips. I've stated mutiple times in this entire thread, I like tips, I get tips, we all deserve tips. Since Uber does not promote tipping we as drivers have to do things to entice the gratuity. Whether it be providing extras or simply educating them. When I don't get a tip of course it bothers me, I just don't hold the rider accountable. Where I disagree with most others is where they think the rider should just know to tip.
> 
> The extras I personally provide have resulted in my rating being high and the fact that my tips are gradually getting bigger and come more often.
> 
> If you don't provide extras fine, that is your decision, but don't critize and belittle me for something you disagree with.


I feel ya, maybe it's just that some of you guys come of like your not affected by stiffs or a great, safe ride then a low rating. It's cool, I was just saying what most are thinking and feeling. Let's hug it out, just got some deodorant after a two month strike


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

PixieScott said:


> As a side note do people tip their doctor,dentist,car mechanic,mailman among others as well? Saying we should tip all service men is misleading.Tips in a restaurant are pooled and shared even between the chefs who don't interact with the customer. Similarly a software developer's program is used by many so should we be tipping programmers as well? While I tip because it is a social norm, I don't support the tipping model. The final price should account for costs and gratuity like it is in most fields. A job where someone is paid below minimum wage and has to rely on tips to swim above shouldn't exist in a properly functioning economic model.Rejecting tips are going to force people to seek fairer wages or for employers to give better wages since no one would want to work unless their wages are increased to match lost tips. So what if my burger is 20% more expensive. It already is due to the tip I have to fork out, at least the wages are guaranteed and not something I have to figure every time I buy a burger.


So you're like "Mr. Pink"? 
The truth is we don't have to tip anyone nor like anyone. Maybe some of us are different because we are obviously more social then others here, if I visit the same bars and eateries and these people make me feel welcome then I will tip, no brainer. If you don't feel like tipping a food delivery guy for getting in his car and driving across town because you are too lazy or now you are the entitled one because you're special, you my young friend are a total POS!
Since you don't want to figure out math let me help you, say you buy a $10 pizza (keeping it simple), food cost is about $2-3 . Now factor in the person who makes it and the box he puts it in, the utilities to cook. Now enter our hero driver, another paid employee who is going to drive your order across town on his dime to walk up 3 flights of stairs to you. So that's two employees, food costs and minimal utilities , all for your $10 pizza, they are going to make a fortune off you and you made a new friend, kudos to you. When my doctor and dentist starts coming to my house then I will tip them until then, please make your own food and keep byobing to TGIF, because you are obviously well travelled and liked everywhere you go.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Idontcare said:


> How is this a response to anything I said? Did you even read my post or just glance over it? If you haven't quoted me, I wouldn't even think this was directed at me.
> 
> To be more clear, this is the statement you made that I have most problem with. I and many other drivers already did those things you are talking about. Maybe we don't do it any longer, but at some point we did. And we got no tips. You are coming here thinking that you are doing something that rest of us already haven't tried.
> And you completely ignored the point I brought up with we drive in different cities. I don't know anything about Woodstock, but I will guarantee you the people there must be a lot nicer than people here in LA. Do you really think that you can still collect those same tips if you worked here? Heck I wonder if you can even last here.
> ...


I have read a number of the posts under the complaints section and I am sorry you feel I am exaggerating but if you pay attention a lot of the comments by drivers seem to imply that a Rider should be privileged to be in their vehicle. I wish there was a way I can tag you like on Facebook to give you specific examples, however there are many. I find also that drivers seem to want to blame the passengers for the fact that Uber continually drops rates. They say that the passengers should know that Uber drivers make pennies and should tip accordingly. It is my personal opinion they do little to improve the situation or at least attempt to professionally explain to the passengers how the system works. You may feel like these are not facts which is fine they are my opinions and observations.

My original post and comments that followed are ways that I try to improve the tipping situation and they work for me, I am not implying that no one has ever done this before or I am not trying to reinvent the wheel. Ultimately my point will always be until Uber improves things we as Drivers need to come up with alternative ways to improve tipping and ratings to circumvent the damage Uber has caused with its no tipping polices and such. I would be happy to hear things you do to improve tipping and driver ratings.

I only wanted this to be an open discussion and not an argument but that never seems to be the case on UberPeople. Good Luck to you in your city.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Well it's pretty apparent that uber is not going to add a tip option on the app. That is why I choose lyft/taxi over uber, and many other reasons. 

Some rates are still below $1/ mile, and the pax should be grateful, because that is not going to last forever.


----------



## DetroitMichael (May 30, 2015)

UberLou, I hear ya. I lurked this forum for a very long time before I decided to join. I joined to rip someone a new a-hole, but thought again. After lurking for a very long time, I've face palmed myself enough to come to realize many of the drivers have the same messed up mentalities of the pax they complain about. This is a business. Treat it as one. If there are 25 other convenience stores open for business at the same time you are, what are *you* going to do to make them want you (as expressed through ratings or tips)? Uber recruitment advertising may bold the possibilities (with subscript no one ever reads), but it's up to drivers to manage their own business.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

DetroitMichael said:


> UberLou, I hear ya. I lurked this forum for a very long time before I decided to join. I joined to rip someone a new a-hole, but thought again. After lurking for a very long time, I've face palmed myself enough to come to realize many of the drivers have the same messed up mentalities of the pax they complain about. This is a business. Treat it as one. If there are 25 other convenience stores open for business at the same time you are, what are *you* going to do to make them want you (as expressed through ratings or tips)? Uber recruitment advertising may bold the possibilities (with subscript no one ever reads), but it's up to drivers to manage their own business.


I feel you, I was getting very irritated by some of the responses I was getting on this post. I took two days off to cool down and everything seems to have fizzled out. Don't know why I got so upset.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I feel you, I was getting very irritated by some of the responses I was getting on this post. I took two days off to cool down and everything seems to have fizzled out. Don't know why I got so upset.


Uber has funny way of doing that to people. Just sayin'.


----------



## DetroitMichael (May 30, 2015)

UberLou, if responses and threads on this forum force you into a to "cooling down" period, may I recommend golf or canasta for your sanity?!


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

LoneXer said:


> No offense but Lou and his followers are simply put, full of shhhhhhhhhyt! Maybe you're some lonely introvert turd or you're just immune to kool aid. There isn't one person in here that wouldn't be a little disappointed or at least felt something after a 20 minute ride with a person or small group where you had great conversation and or they just tipped a lot to their service person from your ping and you safely transport them to point b then that awkward silence and a pat on the back thanks for looking out for us Lou, {{{{{{{{{slams door}}}}}}}}}
> Don't even reply unless you can admit it otherwise you're a liar and don't try to get all word savvy and Freudian


with Millennials that is the norm. I drive a fair number of F&B people around....from wait staff to chefs to bartenders. They mostly don't tip which I find obnoxious because they love to ***** about people who burn them on their jobs.


----------



## DetroitMichael (May 30, 2015)

I enjoy UberLou, but don't always agree with Lou 100%, at the same time, I have to ask, if F&B aren't working out for you, why do you stay in that area? Desperation is the downfall of any business model.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

atomix said:


> Uber has funny way of doing that to people. Just sayin'.


Uber loves dissension.


----------



## PixieScott (May 12, 2015)

LoneXer said:


> So you're like "Mr. Pink"?
> The truth is we don't have to tip anyone nor like anyone. Maybe some of us are different because we are obviously more social then others here, if I visit the same bars and eateries and these people make me feel welcome then I will tip, no brainer. If you don't feel like tipping a food delivery guy for getting in his car and driving across town because you are too lazy or now you are the entitled one because you're special, you my young friend are a total POS!
> Since you don't want to figure out math let me help you, say you buy a $10 pizza (keeping it simple), food cost is about $2-3 *. Now factor in the person who makes it and the box he puts it in, the utilities to cook. Now enter our hero driver, another paid employee who is going to drive your order across town on his dime to walk up 3 flights of stairs to you. So that's two employees, food costs and minimal utilities , all for your $10 pizza*, they are going to make a fortune off you and you made a new friend, kudos to you. When my doctor and dentist starts coming to my house then I will tip them until then, please make your own food and keep byobing to TGIF, because you are obviously well traveled and liked everywhere you go.


That isn't something every person should figure out and be guilt tripped into paying. Price the Pizza at $12 if you have to. McDonalds is able to pay minimum wage without tips and their burger costs single figure dollars.

Pizza Place could simply charge a fixed delivery fee(as a % of total bill maybe) which accounts for the tip already. Pizza Hut anyways does that and then expects tips above and beyond .



D Town said:


> We don't live in an economics text book. Professions that require a professional degree generally don't need their substantial salaries subsidized with tips. Yes, it'd be nice if capitalism worked as promised but it doesn't. The way its currently configured its a race to the bottom. Rejecting tips isn't going to force anything. All people look at is price. WHY do you think the lowest bidder usually wins? You think the person doing a job for the least money is doing a quality job? You get what you pay for. WHY do you think medical tourism is an industry? WHY do you think people buy knock off goods? WHY do you think people go to Walmart? Because bottom line is price over quality and if that means the company steps on the necks of its employees so be it. The public will still buy because the price is cheaper or at least appears so. Your idea was tried and failed by JC Penny if you'll remember:
> 
> "The idea was to offer everyday low prices that customers could consistently count on rather than the nearly 600 fleeting discounts, coupons and sales it once offered.
> 
> ...


The models are both same , in one the customer pays for up it upfront and in the other the customer is guilt tripped/socially pressured to pay it. Considering not everyone tips and some tip very high, just take an average and slap it on to the final price. Obviously it isn't that simple but it's better than forcing 300 million people every day to fumble as to what the appropriate rate for the service received is. Tipping should be optional not an expectation.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

PixieScott said:


> That isn't something every person should figure out and be guilt tripped into paying. Price the Pizza at $12 if you have to. McDonalds is able to pay minimum wage without tips and their burger costs single figure dollars.
> 
> Pizza Place could simply charge a fixed delivery fee(as a % of total bill maybe) which accounts for the tip already. Pizza Hut anyways does that and then expects tips above and beyond .
> 
> The models are both same , in one the customer pays for up it upfront and in the other the customer is guilt tripped/socially pressured to pay it. Considering not everyone tips and some tip very high, just take an average and slap it on to the final price. Obviously it isn't that simple but it's better than forcing 300 million people every day to fumble as to what the appropriate rate for the service received is. Tipping should be optional not an expectation.


Dude you're a ***** and your cat hates you lmao. You are just another Internet idiot trying to write a long book and come off like you know everything especially at such a young age, as I said I made it $10 to keep it simple math as you said you don't have time to figure out all the math yet here we are discussing this again you should get cable with all the money you're saving by not tipping everybody. I always tip more than I should to people they give me great service other than that it depends on the service and the situation.


----------



## PixieScott (May 12, 2015)

LoneXer said:


> Dude you're a ***** and your cat hates you lmao. You are just another Internet idiot trying to write a long book and come off like you know everything especially at such a young age, as I said I made it $10 to keep it simple math as you said you don't have time to figure out all the math yet here we are discussing this again you should get cable with all the money you're saving by not tipping everybody. I always tip more than I should to people they give me great service other than that it depends on the service and the situation.


You have this knack of beginning each of your posts towards me with an insult but I'm the immature one?

I know $10 was arbitrary and so was $12, what exactly is your point? You can read my post history and you'll figure out that I do tip always but that's because I'm expected to. I am not against paying people for their service, just would be happier if the prices are accounted for and not left for me to figure out. Serving or delivering is their JOB. They aren't going above and beyond the bare minimum required of their duty. If they do, you can always tip because it's optional but to be expected to tip even if the service was basic is what I disagree with.

Give me a good reason why tipping is a necessity and by inflating prices by 5-15% we can't make do.


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

Give me a good reason why tipping is a necessity and by inflating prices by 5-15% we can't make do.[/QUOTE]
Because the pizza guy knows where you live. Have fun cleaning human shit off your car and paying to fix broken windows. Oh yea if you do it repeatedly he will remember your address and he is alone with your food for 30-45 minutes. Have you seen the movie Waiting ?


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I have read a number of the posts under the complaints section and I am sorry you feel I am exaggerating but if you pay attention a lot of the comments by drivers seem to imply that a Rider should be privileged to be in their vehicle.


Once again I said you are exaggerating with your statement "That they should bow down to us.", not with the one above.


UberLou said:


> I wish there was a way I can tag you like on Facebook to give you specific examples, however there are many


Why facebook? What is wrong with uberpeople.net? How hard is it to post a link here?


UberLou said:


> You may feel like these are not facts which is fine they are my opinions and observations.


I am not sure what you are trying to say here. The best one I came up with is that I am right if I feel these are not facts, since these are your opinions and observations. Am I understanding this correctly?


UberLou said:


> I only wanted this to be an open discussion and not an argument but that never seems to be the case on UberPeople.


So far we are having neither. So far what I am trying to do is to better understand your points. Did you notice how my posts are full of questions? All you are doing here is giving your opinions with very little facts or examples to support them. So why should we listen to your opinions if you don't have much to back them up? How are they helpful to drivers nationwide?
I can understand you better if you give direct answers to my questions. Then we can actually start discussing.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

PixieScott said:


> You have this knack of beginning each of your posts towards me with an insult but I'm the immature one?
> 
> I know $10 was arbitrary and so was $12, what exactly is your point? You can read my post history and you'll figure out that I do tip always but that's because I'm expected to. I am not against paying people for their service, just would be happier if the prices are accounted for and not left for me to figure out. Serving or delivering is their JOB. They aren't going above and beyond the bare minimum required of their duty. If they do, you can always tip because it's optional but to be expected to tip even if the service was basic is what I disagree with.
> 
> Give me a good reason why tipping is a necessity and by inflating prices by 5-15% we can't make do.


You're just one of those type A dbags that like to have a different opinion, well pretend to when the truth is you're one socially challenged introvert, I'm just saying you fit the profile. Don't really care what you think you learned in school, it's near impossible for anyone to have the ability to deal with the infinite amount of personalities you will encounter from day to day online and your backseat for example. I hope your cat comes back, only ***** you're gonna get for a while


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

LoneXer said:


> ......I hope your cat comes back, only ***** you're gonna get for a while


(Hand on hip, finger waging): "Oh, noooooo he didn't just say that."


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm a sheriff. I'm entitled to anything. I'm giving uber a shot. I'm certain passengers will tip me. I"ll just give them out free benevelant cards.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jun 4, 2015)

atomix said:


> (Hand on hip, finger waging): "Oh, noooooo he didn't."


Stop wagging your finger at me. Only I'm permitted to do that!!


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jun 4, 2015)

DetroitMichael said:


> UberLou, if responses and threads on this forum force you into a to "cooling down" period, may I recommend golf or canasta for your sanity?!


Golf is such a bore.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

BufordTJustice said:


> Stop wagging your finger at me. Only I'm permitted to do that!!


"Hey, Sheriff, you wanna pull my finger?"


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jun 4, 2015)

atomix said:


> "Hey, Sheriff, you wanna pull my finger?"


Which one?


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

corrado said:


> Give me a good reason why tipping is a necessity and by inflating prices by 5-15% we can't make do.


Because the pizza guy knows where you live. Have fun cleaning human shit off your car and paying to fix broken windows. Oh yea if you do it repeatedly he will remember your address and he is alone with your food for 30-45 minutes. Have you seen the movie Waiting ?[/QUOTE]

Paying for delivery goes against his code, dude gets head cheese and don't even know it, a few pubes here and there


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

BufordTJustice said:


> Which one?


"Well.......ummmmmm, the more you pull, bigger the law enforcement discounts gonna be. Just sayin."


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jun 4, 2015)

atomix said:


> "Well.......ummmmmm, the more you pull, bigger the law enforcement discounts gonna be. Just sayin."


I would reply, but I"m busy right now thinking about pizza.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

atomix said:


> "Well.......ummmmmm, the more you pull, bigger the law enforcement discounts gonna be. Just sayin."


I had some chicks handcuff when when I drove limo, ahhhhh the 12 girl bachelorette parties, there's always a few that love to, well you must've heard lol


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jun 4, 2015)

LoneXer said:


> I had some chicks handcuff when when I drove limo, ahhhhh the 12 girl bachelorette parties, there's always a few that love to, well you must've heard lol


Handcuffs? Well why didn't you say so. I have plenty of them. I think i used most of them up on memorial day weekend. It's too bad we don't get paid commission on how many drunk drivers we arrest.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

LoneXer said:


> I had some chicks handcuff when when I drove limo, ahhhhh the 12 girl bachelorette parties, there's always a few that love to, well you must've heard lol


OOhhhh.......yeeaaaaaa!


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

PixieScott said:


> That isn't something every person should figure out and be guilt tripped into paying. Price the Pizza at $12 if you have to. McDonalds is able to pay minimum wage without tips and their burger costs single figure dollars.
> 
> Pizza Place could simply charge a fixed delivery fee(as a % of total bill maybe) which accounts for the tip already. Pizza Hut anyways does that and then expects tips above and beyond .
> 
> The models are both same , in one the customer pays for up it upfront and in the other the customer is guilt tripped/socially pressured to pay it. Considering not everyone tips and some tip very high, just take an average and slap it on to the final price. Obviously it isn't that simple but it's better than forcing 300 million people every day to fumble as to what the appropriate rate for the service received is. Tipping should be optional not an expectation.


I knew this noob was from another planet lol
View attachment 8088


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jun 4, 2015)

I think the title of this thread should be extended... Sense of entitlement, tipping, eating pizza, and pulling ones finger.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

BufordTJustice said:


> I think the title of this thread should be extended... Sense of entitlement, tipping, eating pizza, and pulling ones finger.


Right? I was thinking same thing. This thread suddenly got aawwkward!!!!!


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

BufordTJustice said:


> I think the title of this thread should be extended... Sense of entitlement, tipping, eating pizza, and pulling ones finger.


These guys are a joke, probably powder themselves wash Every other day


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

LoneXer said:


> I knew this noob was from another planet lol
> View attachment 8088


And to think, this mad martian was someone's baby once. Sigh.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jun 4, 2015)

This thread is very simular to my career, you never where this joyride is going to take you.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

LoneXer said:


> These guys are a joke, probably powder themselves wash Every other day


yep, that's Millennials, all right.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

BufordTJustice said:


> I think the title of this thread should be extended... Sense of entitlement, tipping, eating pizza, and pulling ones finger.


lol


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

PixieScott said:


> That isn't something every person should figure out and be guilt tripped into paying. Price the Pizza at $12 if you have to. McDonalds is able to pay minimum wage without tips and their burger costs single figure dollars.
> 
> Pizza Place could simply charge a fixed delivery fee(as a % of total bill maybe) which accounts for the tip already. Pizza Hut anyways does that and then expects tips above and beyond .
> 
> The models are both same , in one the customer pays for up it upfront and in the other the customer is guilt tripped/socially pressured to pay it. Considering not everyone tips and some tip very high, just take an average and slap it on to the final price. Obviously it isn't that simple but it's better than forcing 300 million people every day to fumble as to what the appropriate rate for the service received is. Tipping should be optional not an expectation.


I knew this noob Pixie was from another planet lol


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jun 4, 2015)

What? No anchovies?


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

LoneXer said:


> I knew this noob Pixie was from another planet lol
> 
> View attachment 8090


"Uuuuuuummmmmmmmmm. Goooood. Now, take me to your leader."


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

LoneXer said:


> Because the pizza guy knows where you live. Have fun cleaning human shit off your car and paying to fix broken windows. Oh yea if you do it repeatedly he will remember your address and he is alone with your food for 30-45 minutes. Have you seen the movie Waiting ?


Paying for delivery goes against his code, dude gets head cheese and don't even know it, a few pubes here and there[/QUOTE]

LoneXer, I don't always agree with you but point well made.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

atomix said:


> "Uuuuuuummmmmmmmmm. Goooood. Now, take me to your leader."


I'm the leader. What can I do for you?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks like Sly had delegated some of his authority to some of his underlings like pixie. Another tip-less cheapskate.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> I'm the leader. What can I do for you?


Oh, god--It's you. We are really ****ed!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

atomix said:


> Oh, god--It's you. We are really ****ed!


****ing A right!! I invented the word!!!!!


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Idontcare said:


> Once again I said you are exaggerating with your statement "That they should bow down to us.", not with the one above.
> 
> Why facebook? What is wrong with uberpeople.net? How hard is it to post a link here?
> 
> ...


So what you are really saying is that you do care? Your Username is just one big farce! The lies, the humanity!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LoneXer said:


> Because the pizza guy knows where you live. Have fun cleaning human shit off your car and paying to fix broken windows. Oh yea if you do it repeatedly he will remember your address and he is alone with your food for 30-45 minutes. Have you seen the movie Waiting ?


Paying for delivery goes against his code, dude gets head cheese and don't even know it, a few pubes here and there[/QUOTE]
Most of us are smart enough to not leave DNA on a pizza these days. Course opening up the box, letting the a/c blow on it the whole drive and eating most of the toppings...well that's just wrong! I would never do that! But who knows what another driver would do?

And you're still getting your pizza last. In fact if I'm thinking of running through a drive thru I'll do it before YOUR delivery. No incentive to get there fast, right?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Just lost uber men who don't know where they are and no longer care. Then there's the uber men who do where they are, but do care! And these are men who know where they are and care, but don't drive uber.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Just lost uber men who don't know where they are and no longer care. Then there's the uber men who do where they are, but do care! And these are men who know where they are and care, but don't drive uber.


Like if you knew something about nothing and nothing about something you wouldnt know anything, like that?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Like if you knew something about nothing and nothing about something you wouldnt know anything, like that?


I don't know.


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

UberLou said:


> So what you are really saying is that you do care? Your Username is just one big farce! The lies, the humanity!!


It's really sad that that some people will actually take you seriously. Have fun staying uneducated. You are a hopeless case.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Idontcare said:


> It's really sad that that some people will actually take you seriously. Have fun staying uneducated. You are a hopeless case.


Dude, just because I won't hold your hand and walk you through everything you want to tell me I am uneducated. A lot of people take me serious, and the ones that don't frankly I don't give a damn. You are but a pebble stuck on the bottom of my boot. Peace Out!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Dude, just because I won't hold your hand and walk you through everything you want to tell me I am uneducated.


I am calling you uneducated because you make statements like the following.


UberLou said:


> You may feel like these are not facts which is fine they are my opinions and observations.


Although what really troubling is not that you are uneducated, but your stubbornness to stay one.


UberLou said:


> A lot of people take me serious and I am just fine with that.


Uhmm! What I said is not in disagreement with the above.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Idontcare said:


> I am calling you uneducated because you make statements like the following.
> 
> Although what really troubling is not that you are uneducated, but your stubbornness to stay one.
> 
> Uhmm! What I said is not in disagreement with the above.


Boy I love this ignore button, I dont have to read BS from a boot pebble.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Now now . It's time for you two to kiss and make up.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Now now . It's time for you two to kiss and make up.


 ^The Voice of Reason!


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Now now . It's time for you two to kiss and make up.


He got upset because I hit him with the truth. He can ignore me all he wants. That still won't stop me from exposing his bs that he may make in the future. If somebody wants to give an opinion, they should be able to defend it when it has been challenged. Most of the time what I did was asking him questions. He seemed not happy about it and kept dodging them. Uneducated people don't like it when you question their opinions.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> I yet have to read where a driver expected the customer to bow down or even close? All drivers expect is respect. We get it when people are occasionally rude but in my experience major of the uber riders are entitled and expect to be treated like a millionaire. They pay less because the service they are using cheap service means no amenities. You just stated you get out what you put in so passengers get what they pay. For amenities like water and gum and opening doors they should use an expensive service!
> 
> Also, since when is paying for transportation from point A to point B means youre paying for water etc? Transportation services are to take passengers from point A to point B safely. Passengers should know and they know that drivers barely make minimum wage and use their own car so they should be tipped.
> 
> When I drove I treated Uber/lyft riders equally yet Lyft riders almost always tipped some even tipped cash while uber riders are flat out cheap and act entitled.


POST # 198/Monica rodriguez: So close,
yet, You've become 
"far away"! Please come back so You can
Earn the Few More Likes needed to reach
the Pantheon of Well-Knowns!

Bison Admires. Bison Inspires?


----------

